# [REQ] [INFO] [ROOT] Walmart Black Friday Tablet: Lenovo 'Lenovopad' TB-X103F



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## volkstony (Nov 28, 2016)

*re:*

yes i am trying to figure out how to root this tablet but i am having no luck. i hope their are some solutions


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

volkstony said:


> yes i am trying to figure out how to root this tablet but i am having no luck. i hope their are some solutions

Click to collapse



Do you have a Windows machine? Have you given Kingoroot a try from Windows yet? 

I don't have a Windows box so I haven't tried it yet. 

I did notice there's an option in Developer Options to allow OEM unlocking, which allows the bootloader to be unlocked but am not sure if it actually does anything or not. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## volkstony (Nov 29, 2016)

*re:*

yes i have a windows laptop. i have had no luck with either versions of kingo root on this tablet. all my android items have been rooted and upgraded with no issues but this tablet has not been cooperating at all lol. i hope someone will have a solution for this tablet soon.


----------



## pwillikers (Nov 30, 2016)

I also bought one of these "Lenovo TAB 10 (TB-X103X)" tablets from WallyMart for $100.  It is an apparently excellent tablet, perfect for my intended purpose.  Great screen albeit only 800 lines but rich colors and bright. And it is speedy.

I tried the following to root it with no success:
Towelroot: tr.apk​Kingroot: KingoRoot.apk​Kingroot: via ADB​
Booting the tab into it's stock "Recovery(?)" (power + volume down) confronts the user with a Chinese language "Recovery" (in quotes because I don't read Chinese so it actually could be saying anything like "ROOT? HAHAHA"):

Here's a link to a picture of the recovery screen:  tinyurl.com/jhfwgt7

Anyone care to translate into English?  Please?  Is one of these options for the purpose of installing a .zip file (like SuperSU)?

Another thing to try is installing a custom Recovery like TWRP and from that installing SuperSU.  I have little confidence that TWRP will install on this device so using the stock recovery may be a better option, if it is an option at all.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Nov 30, 2016)

I did manage to unlock the bootloader on mine (I think). I have not tried any root options without a firmware backup method in fear of a bootloop. Especially since it is my wife's haha!


----------



## pwillikers (Nov 30, 2016)

XX


----------



## jmo (Dec 1, 2016)

I was able to get the bootloader unlocked as well and have since confirmed that it is unlocked.  However, I believe that is just the first step.  We need a custom recovery made for it and then we should have no problem getting root.  I don't know what is required to make a custom recovery but since the source code is available, it seems like this is something that someone smarter than I might be able to accomplish.  Anyone know anything about custom recoveries?

Jonathan


----------



## droidin2016 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hm, same issue here, would love a way to root. 

Also, I can't seem to enable multi-window mode, even in Developer mode. Any suggestions?


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Dec 3, 2016)

This is an image of what I see when I boot from a shut down tablet with the volume down button and the power button held down. Does anyone read enough Chinese to tell us what it says? 

Doing the boot from a shut down tablet and volume up and power button held gives a different screen, which is in English and resembles Clockwise recovery.



Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmo (Dec 3, 2016)

*Rough translation*



bornagainpenguin said:


> This is an image of what I see when I boot from a shut down tablet with the volume down button and the power button held down. Does anyone read enough Chinese to tell us what it says?
> 
> Doing the boot from a shut down tablet and volume up and power button held gives a different screen, which is in English and resembles Clockwise recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jmo (Dec 3, 2016)

*Root/Recovery Bounty?*

I could really use these tablet for a project that I am working on.  However, I need root and custom recovery.  It is a pretty nice tablet, especially for the price.  I picked it up at my local Wal-mart for $79.  They still have a stack of them.  I have heard of people putting out "bounties" for rooting, etc.  I am not rich, but I would be willing to put up some money.  I could even provide a device to a qualified person to experiment on.  Any other interest in adding to the bounty?


----------



## Rooted Droid (Dec 3, 2016)

Well a good place for you guys to start would be finding out if the device bootloader is locked. If you have windows (don't know if you can do this on MAC or Ubuntu) you can download the Android SDK and when connected to the device with debugging enabled type in CMD in the adb  and fastboot folder "fastboot oem status" to possibly find out if its locked and "fastboot oem unlock" to unlock it if you're willing to take the risk.

Get back to me with your thoughts on this and if this works and unlocks it/its already unlocked, check if the device has an MTK Chipset. If it does there's a tool to make custom CWM Recovery's for MTK devices and you could flash a SuperSU zip from there.

Best of luck guys!


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Dec 3, 2016)

Rooted Droid said:


> Well a good place for you guys to start would be finding out if the device bootloader is locked. If you have windows (don't know if you can do this on MAC or Ubuntu) you can download the Android SDK and when connected to the device with debugging enabled type in CMD in the adb  and fastboot folder "fastboot oem status" to possibly find out if its locked and "fastboot oem unlock" to unlock it if you're willing to take the risk.

Click to collapse



Don't currently have access to a Windows machine at moment. My stuff is all Linux or my MacBook (which I'm increasingly developing a loathing for). I take it that the 'unlock bootloader' option in Developer Options is not really something that does anything then? 



Rooted Droid said:


> Get back to me with your thoughts on this and if this works and unlocks it/its already unlocked, check if the device has an MTK Chipset. If it does there's a tool to make custom CWM Recovery's for MTK devices and you could flash a SuperSU zip from there.
> 
> Best of luck guys!

Click to collapse



OK, this I can answer. It has a Snapdragon 210 not an MTK. People were ragging down the tablet before Black Friday because of that so it stuck in my memory. 

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooted Droid (Dec 4, 2016)

bornagainpenguin said:


> . I take it that the 'unlock bootloader' option in Developer Options is not really something that does anything then?.

Click to collapse



I really couldn't tell you if the unlock bootloader in developer options would really unlock it (though it defiantly would make sense to!) without checking the status in CMD.

 If the "device status" CMD doesn't work then I'm pretty sure it means there isn't a bootloader lock/its always unlocked. There is an alternative for Mac and Linux os's to do this I think but I can't remember how its done. (Worst case scenario use a virtual machine to run these tests in windows).

After we figure this out, since you said you can't find anything on this tablet, there probably isn't a custom recovery. (There is a tool to make Recovery's but its for MTK chipsets, although there may be a tool or something now for snapdragon chips to make them).

 If you are able to look into checking the lock status using Mac/Linux and you find it's unlocked/unlockable, then there is also a way for Mac and Linux (or a virtual machine) to push a superuser zip with the CMD.

Let me know if what I wrote wasn't straightforward enough because I confused myself a bit even writing it lol.

Best of luck!


----------



## jmo (Dec 4, 2016)

*Bootloader can be unlocked - Confirmed*



Rooted Droid said:


> I really couldn't tell you if the unlock bootloader in developer options would really unlock it (though it defiantly would make sense to!) without checking the status in CMD.
> 
> If the "device status" CMD doesn't work then I'm pretty sure it means there isn't a bootloader lock/its always unlocked. There is an alternative for Mac and Linux os's to do this I think but I can't remember how its done. (Worst case scenario use a virtual machine to run these tests in windows).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm that the bootload can be easily unlocked.  I have done this with my device and verified the status.

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




Rooted Droid said:


> I really couldn't tell you if the unlock bootloader in developer options would really unlock it (though it defiantly would make sense to!) without checking the status in CMD.
> 
> If the "device status" CMD doesn't work then I'm pretty sure it means there isn't a bootloader lock/its always unlocked. There is an alternative for Mac and Linux os's to do this I think but I can't remember how its done. (Worst case scenario use a virtual machine to run these tests in windows).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried flashing SuperSU on my device both before and after bootloader unlock.  The factory recovery will only flash ZIP that are signed with their signature, so despite having the bootloader unlocked, I think we need a custom recovery to gain root access.  Does anyone know of a recovery for the same chip?  I am willing to put mine at risk, I just haven't found an option.


----------



## Rooted Droid (Dec 4, 2016)

jmo said:


> I can confirm that the bootload can be easily unlocked. I have done this with my device and verified the status.
> 
> I have tried flashing SuperSU on my device both before and after bootloader unlock. The factory recovery will only flash ZIP that are signed with their signature, so despite having the bootloader unlocked, I think we need a custom recovery to gain root access. Does anyone know of a recovery for the same chip? I am willing to put mine at risk, I just haven't found an option.

Click to collapse



That's good news to hear its unlocked, nothing will ever flash in a stock recovery unfortunately unless developed by the OEM, so now its the more difficult part.. I did a quick look around and I can't seem to find a recovery. I found out though, if you can find a recovery with the same chipset and the same resolution, it's able to be ported. (Pretty sure I read somewhere that twrp can't be ported so it'd have to be cwm, phillz or another one. Not entirely sure though).

A lot of the ones I came across while looking for a portable recovery were all guides for MTK devices and I haven't found a snapdragon one yet :/.

Also I appreciate you willing to put your device at risk, but I want to be damn sure its right first otherwise its not worth messing up your tablet! 

We're making good progress here now


----------



## jmo (Dec 4, 2016)

*Any recoveries?*



Rooted Droid said:


> That's good news to hear its unlocked, nothing will ever flash in a stock recovery unfortunately unless developed by the OEM, so now its the more difficult part.. I did a quick look around and I can't seem to find a recovery. I found out though, if you can find a recovery with the same chipset and the same resolution, it's able to be ported. (Pretty sure I read somewhere that twrp can't be ported so it'd have to be cwm, phillz or another one. Not entirely sure though).
> 
> A lot of the ones I came across while looking for a portable recovery were all guides for MTK devices and I haven't found a snapdragon one yet :/.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone who finds any recoveries that are similar in hardware, please let me know.


----------



## pwillikers (Dec 5, 2016)

jmo said:


> I could really use these tablet for a project that I am working on.  However, I need root and custom recovery.  It is a pretty nice tablet, especially for the price.  I picked it up at my local Wal-mart for $79.  They still have a stack of them.  I have heard of people putting out "bounties" for rooting, etc.  I am not rich, but I would be willing to put up some money.  I could even provide a device to a qualified person to experiment on.  Any other interest in adding to the bounty?

Click to collapse



I went by WallyMart to buy (another)one for my wife.  Was the $79. you paid a day sale or something? They're $99 in TX.


----------



## jmo (Dec 6, 2016)

*Local Wal-mart*



pwillikers said:


> I went by WallyMart to buy (another)one for my wife.  Was the $79. you paid a day sale or something? They're $99 in TX.

Click to collapse



My local Wal-mart just has a stack of them out on the counter (approx 20) with the $79 price on them.  They aren't going very fast but they don't have any display models out and you would have to look for them to find them.


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KhaosFSU (Dec 9, 2016)

jmo said:


> My local Wal-mart just has a stack of them out on the counter (approx 20) with the $79 price on them.  They aren't going very fast but they don't have any display models out and you would have to look for them to find them.

Click to collapse



I found a stack of them at my local wallyworld and got them for $44 each. bought two for the kids, but i like it enough i might go pick up a few more.


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 9, 2016)

I just picked up one of these at Walmart for $79 (@KhaosFSU - you get them for $44???).  It's actually a really well build tablet for $79.  Would love to get it rooted...  For the price, you can't beat it.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## aslezak (Dec 10, 2016)

Mind sharing how you unlocked the bootloader, so we can get more people on getting twrp/cwm to work?  At least on my phone, it was "fastboot oem unlock <code>" .. so you would need a code to unlock it.  Is that not the case here?



jmo said:


> I was able to get the bootloader unlocked as well and have since confirmed that it is unlocked.  However, I believe that is just the first step.  We need a custom recovery made for it and then we should have no problem getting root.  I don't know what is required to make a custom recovery but since the source code is available, it seems like this is something that someone smarter than I might be able to accomplish.  Anyone know anything about custom recoveries?
> 
> Jonathan

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

For those who were asking, there is a Lenovo Tab 2 A10 (30F ?) with exactly the same specs as this tablet.
(Note: I checked the hardware info & we have a SnapDragon 212 in this tablet, not a 210.)
Lenovo part number ZA0C0014US (it's the cheapest model, $149.99)
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/a-series/tab2a10/



aslezak said:


> Mind sharing how you unlocked the bootloader, so we can get more people on getting twrp/cwm to work?  At least on my phone, it was "fastboot oem unlock <code>" .. so you would need a code to unlock it.  Is that not the case here?

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

From another topic, on rooting the A10-30F:
kreator83701http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/lenovo-tab-2-a10-30f-root-t3305864/page2
>>Have tried kingroot and Rootgenius on marshmallow. Both failed. Any other ideas?
>>Update - booted into TWRP using http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-lenovo-tab-a10-30f-l-twrp-3-0-t3442588
>>Flashed new supersu. Works flawlessly



aslezak said:


> Mind sharing how you unlocked the bootloader, so we can get more people on getting twrp/cwm to work?  At least on my phone, it was "fastboot oem unlock <code>" .. so you would need a code to unlock it.  Is that not the case here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 10, 2016)

FYI - I did try booting that version of TWRP (after unlocking bootloader), but it just gives a blank screen.  However, I believe that it is running in the background, just that you can't see what you're doing.  If you know the TWRP interface well enough, you *may* be able to navigate blindly with the volume and power buttons, but I have NOT tried that (at least not yet).  

I did noticed that if you touch in the middle-bottom of the screen, it causes the tablet to vibrate. 

So we're closer, but not quite there yet.  Need someone that can build a proper recovery...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## jmo (Dec 10, 2016)

*Summary of status*



aslezak said:


> Mind sharing how you unlocked the bootloader, so we can get more people on getting twrp/cwm to work?  At least on my phone, it was "fastboot oem unlock <code>" .. so you would need a code to unlock it.  Is that not the case here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am going to try to bring together what has been discovered my myself and others on this thread.  I have flashed many devices over the years and I am very familiar with the process and most of the technicalities, but I am not a guy who creates this stuff, I can just follow directions created by others.  In other words, I may be wrong on my points below and I would appreciate correction.

Lenovo TB-X103F
   Source code available at http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/products/tablets/a-series/tab-10/za1u/0000us/downloads/DS118739 

ADB access 
   Just like every other device, gaining ADB access is straight forward.  

Fastboot and Bootloader unlocking
   Be sure to enable "OEM unlocking" under Developer Options (enable developer options by tapping "Build Number" several times in succession)
   Reboot into bootloader "adb reboot bootloader"
   You should see the device with Fastboot (fastboot devices)
   For some reason "fastboot getvar all" doesn't return anything
   "fastboot oem unlock" responds with FAILED (remote: Need wipe userdata.  Do 'fastboot oem unlock-go')
   "fastboot oem unlock-go'  is successful but, obviously, resets the device OS so you need to reenable ADB 

Custom Recovery
   As far as I know there is no factory image available for this device, so there is no recovery if things go wrong.
   However, you are able to "test" recoveries without flashing over the system recovery with "fastboot boot <recovery.img>"
   I have tried multiple recoveries and they always failed BUT I have always been able to recover standard access to the tablet
  Using the recovery linked by aslezak (thanks for sharing it).  I was able to successfully boot to that recovery, which is huge progress as the others failed to be properly recognized.
  However, in the new recovery, it is just a black screen but it did seem to respond to touch input, so it is definite progress but we are not quite there.

Next Steps
   #1 - I think we need to put some pressure on Lenovo to release a factory image, so we can have a way to recover if our testing fails.  I suggestion everyone send a request to Lenovo requesting this.
   #2 - I will check with the developer of the semi-working TWRP to see if they have any easy fix to enabling the display (from what I understand the resolutions must match with TWRP, so it may be an easy tweak)
   #3 - I would appreciate if someone would confirm that they see the same as I do from the work above.. i.e. bootloader unlock success and the ability to get the tablet to boot to recovery granted without proper video.

We are getting close!  This is a great tablet for the price (especially $44, I am heading my local Wal-mart to see if they have dropped the price, it was $79)


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 10, 2016)

SUCCESS!!  I have rooted my "Walmart" Lenovo!  

I just used the recovery linked to above and did it "blindly" by tapping the correct areas to put TWRP into ADB Sideload mode and then sideloaded SuperSU via adb from my PC.  

Obviously, this was a little "risky", but I was still well withing my return period, so I figured what the hell.

Unfortunately, it's kind of hard to write up a procedure because of the "blind TWRP" aspect.  But what I will say is that the TWRP boots in portrait mode with the bottom of the screen where the power and volume controls are.  You need to go into Advanced and then ADB Sideload in TWRP - both buttons are in the same place at the bottom-left of the screen.  It took some experimenting, but I eventually got it.

I used SuperSU 2,78-SR5 and ADB version 1.0.36 (1.0.32 didn't work).

I wish I had better instructions and I may try to put something more detailed together, but the key is to *boot* the version of TWRP linked to in the post above (instead of flashing it), and then figure out how to put TWRP into ADB Sideload mode "blindly".

Just wanted to say that it's possible...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## jmo (Dec 10, 2016)

*Great*



jtrosky said:


> SUCCESS!!  I have rooted my "Walmart" Lenovo!
> 
> I just used the recovery linked to above and did it "blindly" by tapping the correct areas to put TWRP into ADB Sideload mode and then sideloaded SuperSU via adb from my PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I was thinking of doing that.  Glad to know that it can work.  I am still hoping to get a working recovery on it.  Any way to dump the factory recovery now that we have root?


----------



## chibot75 (Dec 10, 2016)

TWRP can only do installs and wipes on my tablet. I couldn't do any backups as selinux is still enforced.


----------



## aslezak (Dec 11, 2016)

*Rooted !*

Thank you for this info!  I was also able to root (*after "fastboot oem unlock-go" ... unlock of bootloader) using the Minimal ADB package & the SuperSU you had mentioned.
Minimal ADB & Fastboot http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790 "Download Version 1.4.1 Here"
SuperSU http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/2014-09-02-supersu-v2-05-t2868133

Your instructions were clear for twrp .. but also note that after tapping near the lower left hand corner of the tablet twice (& feeling the vibrate feedback) you need to swipe across the bottom of the screen (from left to right) to start the "ready to sideload!" for adb! ... you will again feel the vibrate feedback to know you swiped across the right area...

Screen will show this (keep running "adb devices" until you see this):
C:\adb>adb devices
List of devices attached
0123456789ABCDEF        sideload

This picture/thread was helpful for me to locate the Advanced/Sideload menu.
http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-c...ndroid-Recovery-Screenshot-for-Windows-10.png
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2559200

Happy rooting!!!



jtrosky said:


> SUCCESS!!  I have rooted my "Walmart" Lenovo!
> 
> I just used the recovery linked to above and did it "blindly" by tapping the correct areas to put TWRP into ADB Sideload mode and then sideloaded SuperSU via adb from my PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jmo (Dec 11, 2016)

*Factory Recovery Image*

I wanted to try to extract the factory recovery and I think I have been successful.  I haven't yet had the guts to actually flash any recovery to my tablet.  However, I have booted to TWRP (and successfully rooted) and now I am able to boot to factory as well.  Everything appears to work as expected but I am wondering if anyone knows of a way to confirm that it is actually booting to the recovery.img not just reverting back to the normal recovery.  My extracted stock recovery can be found at https://1drv.ms/u/s!AulYSKYBLGg4gdM6CDS8hoZ9QtsFsw


Any ideas? 

Jonathan


----------



## jmo (Dec 11, 2016)

*TWRP Logs*

I also wanted to share my TWRP logs in case someone can determine why the display isn't working properly.  I don't know anything about the interworkings of TWRP but it is probably a small issue that is preventing us full access.

Jonathan


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 12, 2016)

aslezak said:


> Mind sharing how you unlocked the bootloader, so we can get more people on getting twrp/cwm to work? At least on my phone, it was "fastboot oem unlock <code>" .. so you would need a code to unlock it. Is that not the case here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do we know if any of the accessories for the actual tab 2 A10 will work with this one, such as screen protectors and cases?


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 13, 2016)

Now that we have root, does anyone know if any "tricks" to make this tablet perform better?  Sure would be nice if we could get an overclock'able kernel or something like that...  I know that it's a "budget" tablet, but performance really is "limited".  Battery life is VERY good though!  Give and take, I guess...  It sure would have been nice to get at least 1.5GB of RAM...  But then again, that would have increased the price too...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## chibot75 (Dec 13, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Now that we have root, does anyone know if any "tricks" to make this tablet perform better? Sure would be nice if we could get an overclock'able kernel or something like that... I know that it's a "budget" tablet, but performance really is "limited". Battery life is VERY good though! Give and take, I guess... It sure would have been nice to get at least 1.5GB of RAM... But then again, that would have increased the price too...

Click to collapse



Try speed up swap from the play store. Sped up my tablet.


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 13, 2016)

kreator83701 said:


> Try speed up swap from the play store. Sped up my tablet.

Click to collapse



Thanks!  I also found an app called "Root Booster" which really seems to do well - it's a lot more "thorough" than the Speed Up Swap app.  

I don't know - for a quad core Android tablet with such low resolution, I just expected it to perform a little better than it does.   Would *love* to get a custom ROM (with a custom kernel) for this thing, but I have a *strong* feeling that will never happen.    Just not a popular enough tab to get all of the real good stuff. 

It's still impressive for $79 though!  

Also, if you want to increase the amount of volume produced by this tab, go into the Dolby app and set all of the equalizer sliders as high as they will go.  Helps get more volume out of it...  

I bought my son an Amazon Kindle Fire HDX a few years ago (came with a PS4 "bundle" when the PS4 first came out) and that tablet completely ruined the sound of any other tablet for me!  The sound from little tablet is *amazing* - super high quality and super loud.  Now, every other tablet just sounds so wimpy in comparison!!!

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 13, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Thanks! I also found an app called "Root Booster" which really seems to do well - it's a lot more "thorough" than the Speed Up Swap app.
> 
> I don't know - for a quad core Android tablet with such low resolution, I just expected it to perform a little better than it does. Would *love* to get a custom ROM (with a custom kernel) for this thing, but I have a *strong* feeling that will never happen.  Just not a popular enough tab to get all of the real good stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Brakelight (Dec 14, 2016)

Got Xposed installed.  Seemed an unusually long reboot afterwards.  Thought I killed it, but it showed eventually.  

As for the blind TWRP.  I had nothing in the lower left either at first, but repeatedly clicking around and keeping in mind the home and back buttons are always in the lower corners I eventually got a buzz in the right area.  Then hit home and back a couple times to reset, then sure enough, buzz, buzz, swipe, buzz.  All good.


----------



## chibot75 (Dec 14, 2016)

GartimusPrime said:


> jtrosky said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I also found an app called "Root Booster" which really seems to do well - it's a lot more "thorough" than the Speed Up Swap app.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 14, 2016)

So, with a tablet as inexpensive as this one I didn't check for any system updates before rooting. I see that there is one and I tried to do it. It downloads just fine but upon trying to install it says there is an issue with the SD card and to try again. I have done it 3 times to no avail. Any ideas as to what the issue might be?


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 14, 2016)

GartimusPrime said:


> So, with a tablet as inexpensive as this one I didn't check for any system updates before rooting. I see that there is one and I tried to do it. It downloads just fine but upon trying to install it says there is an issue with the SD card and to try again. I have done it 3 times to no avail. Any ideas as to what the issue might be?

Click to collapse



Once rooted, OTA updates will no longer work - that's just the way it is.  However, you should be able to reset the tablet back to factory defaults (via Settings->Backup & Reset), install the updates (I had about 5 updates that installed on mine when I got it - after you install one, if you check again, there will be another, etc).  Then after all updates are installed, just re-root the tablet again.

However, this *will* erase everything on the tablet - just so you are aware...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 14, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Once rooted, OTA updates will no longer work - that's just the way it is. However, you should be able to reset the tablet back to factory defaults (via Settings->Backup & Reset), install the updates (I had about 5 updates that installed on mine when I got it - after you install one, if you check again, there will be another, etc). Then after all updates are installed, just re-root the tablet again.
> 
> However, this *will* erase everything on the tablet - just so you are aware...

Click to collapse




Thanks! I updated 3 times and managed to blindy flash SuperSU again!

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




Brakelight said:


> Got Xposed installed. Seemed an unusually long reboot afterwards. Thought I killed it, but it showed eventually.
> 
> As for the blind TWRP. I had nothing in the lower left either at first, but repeatedly clicking around and keeping in mind the home and back buttons are always in the lower corners I eventually got a buzz in the right area. Then hit home and back a couple times to reset, then sure enough, buzz, buzz, swipe, buzz. All good.

Click to collapse




How is Xposed working for you, OK?


----------



## Brakelight (Dec 14, 2016)

Xposed 100% functional thus far.  However only running:
YouTube AdAway
YouTube background playback


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 15, 2016)

Brakelight said:


> Xposed 100% functional thus far. However only running:
> YouTube AdAway
> YouTube background playback

Click to collapse



Xposed is working great. I use gravity box (only for immersive desktop) and n-ify. I installed Xposed with new Xposed installer directly from the app.
I would like to try FlashFire but where it says it is untested I haven't tried yet, Xposed was as daring as I will be without a working twrp.


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 15, 2016)

Am I the only one that finds the battery life on this tablet to be crazy-good?  The battery seems to last forever in this thing!    Granted I'm not using it as my main tablet (still just "playing" with it), but damn...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 15, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Am I the only one that finds the battery life on this tablet to be crazy-good? The battery seems to last forever in this thing!  Granted I'm not using it as my main tablet (still just "playing" with it), but damn...

Click to collapse



I bought 2, the first on black Friday for my wife. I charged it up and she has used it all of twice, I picked it up the other day and it was at like 89 percent with something crazy like 40 days left on battery. Granted that is not being used but that is still crazy.


----------



## jmo (Dec 15, 2016)

*FlashFire*



GartimusPrime said:


> Xposed is working great. I use gravity box (only for immersive desktop) and n-ify. I installed Xposed with new Xposed installer directly from the app.
> I would like to try FlashFire but where it says it is untested I haven't tried yet, Xposed was as daring as I will be without a working twrp.

Click to collapse



I tried FlashFire... no luck.  It runs but when it attempts to do anything, the screen goes blank and never returns.  It seems there is something different about the video on this device that has yet to be determined.

Jonathan


----------



## chibot75 (Dec 15, 2016)

Now we just need a custom ROM!


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 16, 2016)

I've found that most games are pretty much unplayable on this tablet - it's definitely not a good tablet for gaming!    But for general web-browsing, email, youtube and basic stuff like that, it's a really good tablet for it's price.  Performance is definitely not a strong point, but battery life, build quality, screen brightness and audio are pretty good (especially after raising the Dolby equalizer sliders all of the way up - then it gets *plenty* loud).  

This tablet really makes me want to get one of the older Lenovo Tab2 tablets - higher resolution screen and better performance while retaining the other good aspects of this tablet seems like a winner if you can find them cheap enough.

For a $79 tablet, the overall quality in fantastic - I've tried my share of sub-$100 tablets and usually it's immediately noticeable that it's a sub-$100 tablet - just from holding it.  Not the case with this one - it's built really, really well.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 16, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> I've found that most games are pretty much unplayable on this tablet - it's definitely not a good tablet for gaming!  But for general web-browsing, email, youtube and basic stuff like that, it's a really good tablet for it's price. Performance is definitely not a strong point, but battery life, build quality, screen brightness and audio are pretty good (especially after raising the Dolby equalizer sliders all of the way up - then it gets *plenty* loud).
> 
> This tablet really makes me want to get one of the older Lenovo Tab2 tablets - higher resolution screen and better performance while retaining the other good aspects of this tablet seems like a winner if you can find them cheap enough.
> 
> For a $79 tablet, the overall quality in fantastic - I've tried my share of sub-$100 tablets and usually it's immediately noticeable that it's a sub-$100 tablet - just from holding it. Not the case with this one - it's built really, really well.

Click to collapse




I am playing oceanhorn on it right now as well as emulating n64 games and they are very playable for me but that's really all I play. You are right though, it feels like a nice tablet.


----------



## chibot75 (Dec 17, 2016)

Has anyone tried using the smart cover on marshmallow? Mine didn't seem to work


----------



## Lust4Bst (Dec 18, 2016)

*Lenovopad TB-X103F*

Finally found someone else with one of these Tab 10's. WOO HOO!! I was beginning to think that there was little or no hope for mine. If anyone can help out this Noob, i would be grateful. Ok, heres my issues.
I cannot get into the developers options in my settings, Period. Nothing at all happens when i tap on the build number, or any of the others in that category either, except the three boats and a marshmallow. I have been trying for 5 days to simply Bypass the Google FRP previously synced email account page. I have tried almost every single suggestion out there, i called Lenovo support, who in turn put me on to Google, since its Googles extra security im told, then Google pointed me at you tube videos that explained how to bypass their FRP, but none of them worked, All of the links he sent to me were  for a Samsung Tab. I cannot find any reference to this Tablet until i stumbled upon you guys.  Now trying all available options, i ended up going for a system update, and im not able to get online at all anymore from the tab. I cannot transfer anything from my pc to the tab without enabling usb debugging, i believe, and thats in the developers options, that for some reason, does absolutely nothing when i tap the build number 7 times. I tried for 5 days now. If i can get some info on just getting by the FRP google account sync thing, that would be great. After i did a factory reset, i enter in my email that i synced with the tablet, and it keeps telling me that its the wrong password, and its not. Well im stuck on stupid here, so if anyone can help, i would love to hang out and follow up with the ongoing research, you guys are making progress, and i agree with you all about the Tab 10, Its well built, lacks a little in performance, struggles to multitask a bit, but overall, its worth it. I paid 99$ for mine at Wlly world out here in Phoenix, so  $44 is a steal. Thanks guys if anyone can help me, maybe i can catch up with you. 
 Stuck like Chuck in Phx.


----------



## jmo (Dec 20, 2016)

*I was wrong - FlashFire working*



GartimusPrime said:


> Xposed is working great. I use gravity box (only for immersive desktop) and n-ify. I installed Xposed with new Xposed installer directly from the app.
> I would like to try FlashFire but where it says it is untested I haven't tried yet, Xposed was as daring as I will be without a working twrp.

Click to collapse



I tried FlashFire again and it is working.  I updated SuperSU so that may explain why it didn't work previously.  Also, if you try FlashFire, it will not work if your tablet is plugged into power (that may have been why it failed earlier).  I have been able to make a great deal of progress and will soon be posting a rooted factory image that can be flashed via Fastboot (i.e. no need to swipe blindly at TWRP).

jmo


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 20, 2016)

I so much want to like this tablet, but man, the performance is just so bad.  Am I the only one having performance issues?  I mean even my 4 year old devices blow it out of the water.  Again, I realize it's a "budget" tablet, but regardless of how cheap it is - or how well built it is, it's real-world applications are really limited with such poor performance...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 20, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> I so much want to like this tablet, but man, the performance is just so bad. Am I the only one having performance issues? I mean even my 4 year old devices blow it out of the water. Again, I realize it's a "budget" tablet, but regardless of how cheap it is - or how well built it is, it's real-world applications are really limited with such poor performance...

Click to collapse



I am playing Minecraft flawlessly along with emulating N64 and under games just fine.


----------



## jtrosky (Dec 20, 2016)

GartimusPrime said:


> I am playing Minecraft flawlessly along with emulating N64 and under games just fine.

Click to collapse



I don't really even play games - but I tried installing a simple air-hockey game and it was basically unplayable (and I thought that would be an "easy" game).  I also recently installed a Wheel Of Fortune game and while it's playable, it still performs poorly.

I'm mainly talking about "simple" things like installing apps from the Play Store (takes forever), trying to swtich between multiple apps is brutal.  It just seems like the tablet struggles with everything.

In comparison, my Nexus 7 and HP Slatebook 10 will run circles around this thing - and they are 4+ years old.  Granted, they were a lot more expensive, but I just expected more from a quad-core tablet from 2016...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 20, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> I don't really even play games - but I tried installing a simple air-hockey game and it was basically unplayable (and I thought that would be an "easy" game). I also recently installed a Wheel Of Fortune game and while it's playable, it still performs poorly.
> 
> I'm mainly talking about "simple" things like installing apps from the Play Store (takes forever), trying to swtich between multiple apps is brutal. It just seems like the tablet struggles with everything.
> 
> In comparison, my Nexus 7 and HP Slatebook 10 will run circles around this thing - and they are 4+ years old. Granted, they were a lot more expensive, but I just expected more from a quad-core tablet from 2016...

Click to collapse



That's strange, I am having the opposite effect. I had an Asus ZenPad that was terrible in comparison to this one. Installing apps seems average to me but then again I have never had any very good tablets. Minecraft was unplayable on my ZenPad but wonderful on this device. I also use Kodi for all of my music on my 128gb SD card and that works great as well. Strange that we get different results.


----------



## jmo (Dec 20, 2016)

*Peformance*



GartimusPrime said:


> That's strange, I am having the opposite effect. I had an Asus ZenPad that was terrible in comparison to this one. Installing apps seems average to me but then again I have never had any very good tablets. Minecraft was unplayable on my ZenPad but wonderful on this device. I also use Kodi for all of my music on my 128gb SD card and that works great as well. Strange that we get different results.

Click to collapse



You might want to compare versions of the software.  Mine had several updates with no documentation as to what changed.  I am wondering if that could explain the differences.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 20, 2016)

jmo said:


> You might want to compare versions of the software. Mine had several updates with no documentation as to what changed. I am wondering if that could explain the differences.

Click to collapse



I am fully updated, I think I had 3 out of the box. I am certainly not saying it is super fast but I don't have much lag at all. Also, I don't know if it matters but I don't have much installed, I have frozen most bloat with titanium backup and I have Xposed installer with a few "performance" apps such as Lspeed.


----------



## jmo (Dec 21, 2016)

*Fastbootable image*

I have created a rooted, updated device image for the tablet that can be flashed via fastboot.  As with anything else posted here, I don't take responsibility if you brick your device.  However, I do have two of these tablets and have flashed my tablets safely many times.  Since the flashing is not via fastboot, there is little chance that you will brick your device.  There are some important things to note:
1.  Bootloader must be unlocked (instructions previously in this thread)
2.  Your serial number will be overwritten with my serial number
     a.  If you don't like this fact (and it isn't ideal) you are better off rooting using the existing blind TWRP method
     b.  I am investigating how to avoid this... It isn't stored in the OEM partition but in the system partition.  You can change your serial number (/persist/.sn.bin) but in order to take effect you must factory reset, thus losing root
3.  Factory reset loses root (I am guessing that system updates can also lose root.  System rooting doesn't work for some reason... I'll keep looking into it.)

  This was done using FireFlash.  If you know what you are doing, you are better off rooting with TWRP and using FireFlash to create your own images (thus preserving your serial number).


Instructions:
  1.  Unzip package
  2.  Connect your device in fastboot mode and ensure fastboot sees your device
  3.  Run flash-all.bat  

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!  Questions?

Download link - https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=137578


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 21, 2016)

I had no idea FlashFire could create a fastboot backup! So this means if I bork my tablet (which I will) I can restore my own backup?!


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jmo (Dec 21, 2016)

GartimusPrime said:


> I had no idea FlashFire could create a fastboot backup! So this means if I bork my tablet (which I will) I can restore my own backup?!

Click to collapse



Yes and it is very easy.  I was creating a minimal image by removing all unwanted software and occasionally I would get too aggressive but was easily able to restore back to my previous known good.   A couple of notes based upon my experience...
1.  If you have the tablet connected to power when running FlashFire, you only get a black screen and it never runs.  But if you wait for FlashFire to boot and start working, you can connect your tablet to power.
2. Backup to MicroSD works well but backup to OTG USB (despite being seen) didn't work for me.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 21, 2016)

If anyone is interested, multi window mode can be enabled in the build.prop. Works quite well!


----------



## bbelos (Dec 23, 2016)

UPDATE: LINK REMOVED. USE NEXT VERSION.

I have taken the recovery referenced in post 23, replaced the kernel with our stock zImage, and now have a working display.  I have also enabled adb while in recovery.

It's not perfect yet.  Backups will fail because it can't seem to create the directories it needs, but at least you don't have to blindly tap around the screen.  
Other than that, I make no guarantees that other things work, but it shouldn't be any different than what you guys are already testing.

I'm still working on building it from source.  First attempt has a display, but it's unresponsive and it auto reboots after a few seconds.


----------



## bbelos (Dec 23, 2016)

UPDATE: LINK REMOVED. USE NEXT VERSION.

Well, here's another version for anyone interested that's primarily source built, although I had to do a couple post-build changes.

Couple things:

1.  Backups appear to be working, although I have not tested a restore yet.  I did test the factory reset.

2.  It won't let me reboot out of TWRP (it just boots back into TWRP).  You can get out of it with a hard reboot (hold down power for 10-15 secs).  So, I would not recommend actually flashing it.  Just do a fastboot boot for now.

3. I haven't tested an external sdcard yet, so I don't know if that's working or not.


----------



## bbelos (Dec 24, 2016)

OK, one more.  Sorry for the spam but I think I figured out what I was missing.  

This version required no post-build manipulation.  I was able to reboot normally from this build.  I also did a seemingly successful data restore.  I didn't test everything yet, but if anyone finds anything broken, please let me know.


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 24, 2016)

Will it play pokemon go ?

Sent from my NS-P08A7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## isaac2k10 (Dec 24, 2016)

thx for this guys, been looking for root for this tab


----------



## menace211 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you for your time and effort with this tablet. I bought one a few days ago and thankfully was able to get it rooted. I hope a rom or 2 comes from this since the bootloader is unlocked


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 25, 2016)

The new trwp works great! I have backed up, restored and flashed successfully. Much easier to see!


----------



## Green Like Kermit (Dec 25, 2016)

fyi, the latest beta supersu doesn't work, but the latest stable version works fine. thanks to everyone who participated in the thread, got my tab 10 rooted.


----------



## bbelos (Dec 26, 2016)

Source for the recovery: https://github.com/bbelos/android_device_qcom_msm8909


There's obviously a lot more there than is necessary to build TWRP, but it started from the source drop and I wasn't going to bother removing the extra stuff since it will be needed again later anyway


----------



## bbelos (Dec 26, 2016)

A bit of bad news.  The source code on the Lenovo website is actually incomplete and/or corrupted.  All the .c & .cpp files are in an unreadable raw binary format instead of plain text.  I'm trying to make a request to get a new version but we'll see how that goes.  If anyone else would like to try as well, maybe it would help.  

At this point, I'm still going to attempt to build CM or whatever, but it won't be as easy without the source code that I thought was available.

EDIT:  Actually, it might just be encrypted.  Not sure if that means they're making people pay to unlock it or what.  The files all contain the text "E-SafeNet" & "LOCK" near the beginning.  Either way, it still not very helpful yet.


----------



## Trekz (Dec 27, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Once rooted, OTA updates will no longer work - that's just the way it is.  However, you should be able to reset the tablet back to factory defaults (via Settings->Backup & Reset), install the updates (I had about 5 updates that installed on mine when I got it - after you install one, if you check again, there will be another, etc).  Then after all updates are installed, just re-root the tablet again.
> 
> However, this *will* erase everything on the tablet - just so you are aware...
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i ran into this issue, rooted no problem but didnt do OTA updates, not no matter what. Factory reset tablet many times, it will not install the update. Any ideas? Wife and kids got same tablets and their tables updated no problem. Any ideas what i can do to make it take update?


----------



## bbelos (Dec 27, 2016)

Now for some more good news, I was able to get the rest of the source files decrypted.  :victory:

Kernel source:  https://github.com/bbelos/android_kernel_lenovo_msm8909

There appears to still be some missing files, but I'll start to just fill in the gaps from mainline.  Hopefully lenovo didn't leave out anything too critical.


----------



## Trekz (Dec 27, 2016)

Trekz said:


> i ran into this issue, rooted no problem but didnt do OTA updates, not no matter what. Factory reset tablet many times, it will not install the update. Any ideas? Wife and kids got same tablets and their tables updated no problem. Any ideas what i can do to make it take update?

Click to collapse



Sorry unable to post IMG.
"System/recovery-from-boot.p has unexpected contents. Few other things and installation aborted. If I try to update from lenovo recovery software it just says flash failed, and on tabled throws sdcars error., bootloader relocked factory reset multiple times through setting, fastboot, and recovery. No matter what I try it will not take the update.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Dec 27, 2016)

bbelos said:


> Now for some more good news, I was able to get the rest of the source files decrypted.  :victory:
> 
> Kernel source:  https://github.com/bbelos/android_kernel_lenovo_msm8909
> 
> There appears to still be some missing files, but I'll start to just fill in the gaps from mainline.  Hopefully lenovo didn't leave out anything too critical.

Click to collapse



How did you decrypt the files?

Did you just replace them with files from other source?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## menace211 (Dec 27, 2016)

Much appreciated for the hard work so far!


----------



## chibot75 (Dec 28, 2016)

bbelos said:


> A bit of bad news. The source code on the Lenovo website is actually incomplete and/or corrupted. All the .c & .cpp files are in an unreadable raw binary format instead of plain text. I'm trying to make a request to get a new version but we'll see how that goes. If anyone else would like to try as well, maybe it would help.
> 
> At this point, I'm still going to attempt to build CM or whatever, but it won't be as easy without the source code that I thought was available.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, it might just be encrypted. Not sure if that means they're making people pay to unlock it or what. The files all contain the text "E-SafeNet" & "LOCK" near the beginning. Either way, it still not very helpful yet.

Click to collapse



If not CM, maybe AOSP?


----------



## isaac2k10 (Dec 29, 2016)

bbelos said:


> Now for some more good news, I was able to get the rest of the source files decrypted. :victory:
> 
> Kernel source: https://github.com/bbelos/android_kernel_lenovo_msm8909
> 
> There appears to still be some missing files, but I'll start to just fill in the gaps from mainline. Hopefully lenovo didn't leave out anything too critical.

Click to collapse




Man keep up the good work, appreciate it


----------



## aslezak (Dec 29, 2016)

*stock boot.img?  for OTA updates*

Thanks bbelos/jmo.

I also could not install the OTA updates after rooting.  I tried jmo's dump of the stock firmware (via fastboot)
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=137503

, but the kernel (boot.img) doesn't match what the OTA update (0144a2a9b950e1716bb19e4da7985130_lenovoota.zip) is expecting.  Do you or anyone else have a factory boot.img I could use to apply the OTA update(s)?  Or if you have the OTA updates applied & can create a firmware image for that, that would work as well.  Thanks in advance!



bbelos said:


> Source for the recovery: https://github.com/bbelos/android_device_qcom_msm8909
> 
> 
> There's obviously a lot more there than is necessary to build TWRP, but it started from the source drop and I wasn't going to bother removing the extra stuff since it will be needed again later anyway

Click to collapse


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bbelos (Dec 29, 2016)

aslezak said:


> Thanks bbelos/jmo.
> 
> I also could not install the OTA updates after rooting. I tried jmo's dump of the stock firmware (via fastboot)
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=137503
> ...

Click to collapse



Which firmware version are you on now?  I took a few different system dumps between updates so I might have the one that matches.


----------



## aslezak (Dec 29, 2016)

I am on Lenovo TB-X103F_S000021_161121_ROW
(I thought I fixed it by relocking the bootloader, but I was mistaken.)

from updater-script in the ota.zip:
_apply_patch_check("EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot:8437032:b380df61f9404a2d90cd2f37bc5bb78fd61ddd2f:8437032:31eac878bf87d3a9181ee41bf7139154833dfb88") || abort(""EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot:8437032:b380df61f9404a2d90cd2f37bc5bb78fd61ddd2f:8437032:31eac878bf87d3a9181ee41bf7139154833dfb88" has unexpected contents.");
_

& the actual patching:
_
apply_patch("EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot:8437032:b380df61f9404a2d90cd2f37bc5bb78fd61ddd2f:8437032:31eac878bf87d3a9181ee41bf7139154833dfb88","-", 31eac878bf87d3a9181ee41bf7139154833dfb88, 8437032,b380df61f9404a2d90cd2f37bc5bb78fd61ddd2f, package_extract_file("patch/boot.img.p"));
_

Thanks for your help!



bbelos said:


> Which firmware version are you on now?  I took a few different system dumps between updates so I might have the one that matches.

Click to collapse


----------



## bbelos (Dec 30, 2016)

aslezak said:


> I am on Lenovo TB-X103F_S000021_161121_ROW
> (I thought I fixed it by relocking the bootloader, but I was mistaken.)
> 
> from updater-script in the ota.zip:
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, this should be the boot.img that goes with 161121.  http://d-h.st/Rt8v

I make no guarantees that it will fix the error, but feel free to try it out.


----------



## bbelos (Dec 30, 2016)

vampirefo said:


> How did you decrypt the files?
> 
> Did you just replace them with files from other source?
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://github.com/c3c/E-Safenet


----------



## aslezak (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks this worked!  I was able to apply the OTA update after flashing your boot.img :good:

*jmo* -- could you please replace the boot.img in your .zip https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=137503 with the one provided by bbelos?  His is the correct stock boot.img

*Trekz* --  download the stock .zip from jmo (link above), extract, then replace the boot.img with the one provided by bbelos (below).  Make sure you've rebooted the tablet into the bootloader "adb reboot bootloader", then run flash-all.bat from inside the extracted zip folder.  You may also need to reset to Factory (Settings / Backup & reset) after doing this.  Once I did this I was able to use the OTA update from the usual system prompts (Settings / About tablet / System Update).  



bbelos said:


> Well, this should be the boot.img that goes with 161121.  http://d-h.st/Rt8v
> 
> I make no guarantees that it will fix the error, but feel free to try it out.

Click to collapse


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Dec 30, 2016)

*jmo's boot.img*



aslezak said:


> *jmo* -- could you please replace the boot.img in your .zip [redacted] with the one provided by bbelos?  His is the correct stock boot.img

Click to collapse



jmo's backup worked just fine for me, but then I was completely up to date to begin with.


----------



## Trekz (Dec 31, 2016)

thanks for all the help and advise still no go for me.  Replaced The boot image flashed the stock zip with replaced boot.img, factory reset. Try to update get the following error
 "EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/aboot:435788:5c7a44a5c25beb31b96d82d6adb907808d4b502b:435788:9661fa93f672b7147ff58d04a7ee56fe703030ca" has unexpected contents. 

I have another tablet thats fully updated and never messed with, what would be the best way to dump it with out rooting it and just restore the img on the one that wont update
E:Error in /data/user/0/com.lenovo.ota/app_otapackages/0144a2a9b950e1716bb19e4da7985130_lenovoota.zip (Status 7)

do i need to unlock bootloader before flashing the boot.img?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 31, 2016)

Trekz said:


> thanks for all the help and advise still no go for me. Replaced The boot image flashed the stock zip with replaced boot.img, factory reset. Try to update get the following error
> "EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/aboot:435788:5c7a44a5c25beb31b96d82d6adb907808d4b502b:435788:9661fa93f672b7147ff58d04a7ee56fe703030ca" has unexpected contents.
> 
> I have another tablet thats fully updated and never messed with, what would be the best way to dump it with out rooting it and just restore the img on the one that wont update
> ...

Click to collapse



I and the same issue but different error. I also have another tablet that is my wife's which is not rooted. I booted TWRP on hers, backed it up, transfered to to mine and restored it through TWRP and it worked for me. So now when there is a firmware update, I just do hers, back it up, and flash it on mine. Kinda cheating I guess but it worked.


----------



## Trekz (Dec 31, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Once rooted, OTA updates will no longer work - that's just the way it is.  However, you should be able to reset the tablet back to factory defaults (via Settings->Backup & Reset), install the updates (I had about 5 updates that installed on mine when I got it - after you install one, if you check again, there will be another, etc).  Then after all updates are installed, just re-root the tablet again.
> 
> However, this *will* erase everything on the tablet - just so you are aware...
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





GartimusPrime said:


> I and the same issue but different error. I also have another tablet that is my wife's which is not rooted. I booted TWRP on hers, backed it up, transfered to to mine and restored it through TWRP and it worked for me. So now when there is a firmware update, I just do hers, back it up, and flash it on mine. Kinda cheating I guess but it worked.

Click to collapse



That's what i ended up doing, still just the though of not knowing why mine wont work bugs me.


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Dec 31, 2016)

Trekz said:


> That's what i ended up doing, still just the though of not knowing why mine wont work bugs me.

Click to collapse



Are you guys copying all the partitions when you do this? I can't imagine a fully stock, bootloader unlocked, TWRP booted device should update, but when the same partitions are taken from it and put on an otherwise identical device, the update fails.

Unless you guys are trying to update with SuperSU installed? If that's the case, try going into SuperSU and doing a full unroot before updating. When you first install SuperSU in TWRP it says (in the diagnostic output that I don't generally read, but happened to watch during one of my adventures with my new tablet) that updates will be impossible after rooting, because of the required install method. But a full unroot should put it back the way it was and allow updating just fine. So uh.. If that's the problem, give it a shot?

After that, you'll just have to fastboot TWRP and sideload SuperSU again. Good time to check for an update for SuperSU while you're at it.


----------



## Trekz (Dec 31, 2016)

Device fully unrooted, went into twrp did a full advanced wipe of everything possible, boot into bootloader recover stock zip (with new boot.IMG) then do a factory reset. Update still fails 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Dec 31, 2016)

In case anyone is interested, substratum theming works. When you select layers to apply, don't select the Android system layer, that will boot loop you. Otherwise, kinda cool.


----------



## Cozyman Cam (Dec 31, 2016)

This tablet is my first modern mobile device (never owned a mobile iOS or Android device before this tablet). As a consequence, I'm also a newbie at rooting Android devices to gain super user access to the system. I found a general step-by-step guide to rooting using the TWRP method elsewhere. I'm currently trying to figure out which of the links posted throughout the thread contains the TWRP image I need to flash before proceeding. Your assistance is greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

Cozyman Cam


----------



## Trekz (Dec 31, 2016)

bbelos said:


> OK, one more.  Sorry for the spam but I think I figured out what I was missing.
> 
> This version required no post-build manipulation.  I was able to reboot normally from this build.  I also did a seemingly successful data restore.  I didn't test everything yet, but if anyone finds anything broken, please let me know.

Click to collapse



Use this twrp and boot into it from fastboot, and then root from it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbelos (Dec 31, 2016)

Trekz said:


> Device fully unrooted, went into twrp did a full advanced wipe of everything possible, boot into bootloader recover stock zip (with new boot.IMG) then do a factory reset. Update still fails

Click to collapse



Is your update still failing when it checks aboot?  If so. Then I can try to upload that image.   What firmware version is your system on now?

If your error is not aboot, please list your current error.


----------



## menace211 (Jan 1, 2017)

Patiently hoping for a CM based rom ?


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Jan 1, 2017)

menace211 said:


> Patiently hoping for a CM based rom ?

Click to collapse



LineageOS you mean? CM is dead. [emoji25] 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## menace211 (Jan 1, 2017)

^I stand corrected ?


----------



## bbelos (Jan 2, 2017)

menace211 said:


> Patiently hoping for a CM based rom ðŸ˜‡

Click to collapse



Well, I have a bootanimation and an occasional "Starting apps" screen, so that's good, but something is crashing before I can get to the homescreen.

More to come...


----------



## menace211 (Jan 2, 2017)

When installing a rom?


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jmo (Jan 4, 2017)

*MicroSD Backup/Restore*



bbelos said:


> OK, one more.  Sorry for the spam but I think I figured out what I was missing.
> 
> This version required no post-build manipulation.  I was able to reboot normally from this build.  I also did a seemingly successful data restore.  I didn't test everything yet, but if anyone finds anything broken, please let me know.

Click to collapse



I did a backup to a MicroSD card which ran fine.  However, I am now trying to restore from the MicroSD card and TWRP isn't seeing the TWRP folder.  I can confirm that the folder is present when using the file manager.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 4, 2017)

jmo said:


> I did a backup to a MicroSD card which ran fine. However, I am now trying to restore from the MicroSD card and TWRP isn't seeing the TWRP folder. I can confirm that the folder is present when using the file manager.

Click to collapse



What size is your card?


----------



## jmo (Jan 4, 2017)

I just figured out the problem.  It is my mistake, I think TWRP is working as designed.  Apparently, TWRP now creates a new folder for each device and stores the images in their respective folders.  I was trying to move a card from one tablet to another, thus nothing showed up.  I was able to get it working by copying the TWRP backup to a newly created folder.  Sorry, my past experience with backups was that they all looked in a common folder.

Jonathan


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 6, 2017)

*SafetyNet*

Has anyone managed to get this thing to pass SafetyNet? I've fully unrooted, locked the bootloader (with fastboot oem lock-go), done system updates, and factory reset, and SafetyNet Helper still reports CTS profile match: false

I'm using stock recovery and everything, I can't for the life of me figure out what's missing...


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 9, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I am fully updated, I think I had 3 out of the box. I am certainly not saying it is super fast but I don't have much lag at all. Also, I don't know if it matters but I don't have much installed, I have frozen most bloat with titanium backup and I have Xposed installer with a few "performance" apps such as Lspeed.

Click to collapse



Do you have a list of the bloat you've frozen?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 9, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> Do you have a list of the bloat you've frozen?

Click to collapse



No, not really. With a working TWRP and titanium backup, I just made a backup right after going through setup of a new device then rooted installed titanium backup and started uninstalling things. I have done anything super crazy, just preinstalled apps that I don't use for the most part.


----------



## menace211 (Jan 10, 2017)

My tab is on marshmallow. Is there any apps to boost the volume? I haven't had any luck so far.


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 10, 2017)

menace211 said:


> My tab is on marshmallow. Is there any apps to boost the volume? I haven't had any luck so far.

Click to collapse



Doesn't the Dolby app that comes with the tablet do that?


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 10, 2017)

menace211 said:


> My tab is on marshmallow. Is there any apps to boost the volume? I haven't had any luck so far.

Click to collapse



You can use the built-in Dolby app - just move all of the equalizer sliders all of the way up - it boosts the volume quite a bit. 

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## menace211 (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll give that a shot. Thanks guys. One more question, has anyone been able to get init.d to work?


----------



## JackBlackadder (Jan 12, 2017)

*Themes*

I've been using the image Jmo previously posted along with Substratum... however... while I recall earlier in this thread someone said they got it working, I've had nil luck.  Multiple times I've tried different themes only to have them "break" the boot process and having to re-flash the image, then xposed v.87, etc. Are there other theme engines we can run on this that would theme the settings, gapps, etc?  I know it's a n00bish question, I'm just used to having CyanogenMod or other ROMs that already have theming integrated.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 12, 2017)

JackBlackadder said:


> I've been using the image Jmo previously posted along with Substratum... however... while I recall earlier in this thread someone said they got it working, I've had nil luck. Multiple times I've tried different themes only to have them "break" the boot process and having to re-flash the image, then xposed v.87, etc. Are there other theme engines we can run on this that would theme the settings, gapps, etc? I know it's a n00bish question, I'm just used to having CyanogenMod or other ROMs that already have theming integrated.

Click to collapse



I am running Substratum on my tablet. I have found you have to be selective on what is getting themed. I believe I have been able to theme almost everything except Android System. I have done whatever app the theme allows along with the settings option


----------



## JackBlackadder (Jan 12, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I am running Substratum on my tablet. I have found you have to be selective on what is getting themed. I believe I have been able to theme almost everything except Android System. I have done whatever app the theme allows along with the settings option

Click to collapse



I had just been going through and doing just that.  I feel stupid for not trying Android System right off, given it should have been obvious. Ugh... I feel dumb.

Thanks, Gartimus, worked like a charm.


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 13, 2017)

I've rooted this tablet and frozen a whole heap of apps yet the email app takes a while to load up and display the mailbox. Anyone else having problems with emails loading slowly?


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 13, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> I've rooted this tablet and frozen a whole heap of apps yet the email app takes a while to load up and display the mailbox. Anyone else having problems with emails loading slowly?

Click to collapse



I've actually never used the built-in email app, so I don't even know how long it's supposed to take to load. There are several pieces (seven, iirc) of lenovo spyware that come installed by default, though, and the thing boots just fine without them, so probably rip all that out. Let me know if you need a list, and here's hoping it helps.


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 13, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> I've actually never used the built-in email app, so I don't even know how long it's supposed to take to load. There are several pieces (seven, iirc) of lenovo spyware that come installed by default, though, and the thing boots just fine without them, so probably rip all that out. Let me know if you need a list, and here's hoping it helps.

Click to collapse



A list would be great! Thanks


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 14, 2017)

Has anyone successfully been able to uninstall the Google now launcher and the Google now app itself? When I try it bootloops the tablet


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 14, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> A list would be great! Thanks

Click to collapse



Here's everything I rip out before I even boot my tablet after a reset:


```
/system/3rdapp/LenovoSync_ROW_pad
/system/3rdapp/PLUGIN_LenovoMobile_Signed
/system/priv-app/LenovoA10
/system/priv-app/LenovoAutoTest
/system/priv-app/LSF-Device-Pad-RoW
/system/priv-app/LSF-UEService-Pad-RoW
/system/priv-app/LSF-User-Pad-RoW
/system/priv-app/lenovoue
```

Note that this list previously included /system/priv-app/LenovoOTA_ROW, which is needed for system updates. My bad. If you previously deleted it, let me know. I'll zip it up and post it somewhere for you.



GartimusPrime said:


> Has anyone successfully been able to uninstall the Google now launcher and the Google now app itself? When I try it bootloops the tablet

Click to collapse



Pretty sure those are important for gapps. You might try ripping out *ALL* gapps, and see if that works, then you can install them piecemeal (or use open gapps and pick your poison), or just freeze/disable them some other way (like root app deleter in the play store or something)


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 14, 2017)

So did we ever figure out a way to apply an OTA update once we've been rooted (even if we have to unroot to install it)?  I recently received an OTA notice for a TB-X103F_S000022_161127 release (updating from the 161121 release).  It's only 3MB and I do have the update .zip file, but I haven't found a way to install it due to the updater root check (fully unrooted with SuperSU Pro and everything).  Can't figure out what file is indicating that it was rooted...

This is the error that I eventually get (after full unroot, reset to factory defaults and I've even tried re-installing the boot image posted earlier in this thread):








Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 14, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> So did we ever figure out a way to apply an OTA update once we've been rooted (even if we have to unroot to install it)?  I recently received an OTA notice for a TB-X103F_S000022_161127 release (updating from the 161121 release).  It's only 3MB and I do have the update .zip file, but I haven't found a way to install it due to the updater root check (fully unrooted with SuperSU Pro and everything).  Can't figure out what file is indicating that it was rooted...
> 
> This is the error that I eventually get (after full unroot, reset to factory defaults and I've even tried re-installing the boot image posted earlier in this thread):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My guess checking bootloader.

Sent from my p6601 using Tapatalk


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 14, 2017)

vampirefo said:


> My guess checking bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my p6601 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually, I tried relocking the bootloader as well - same error...  It seems there is some file that it is checking (right before the error, it says "db_num=130, file_num=128" - whereas the checks before this have the same db and file_num).  Just have no idea which file that is... 

I also tried commenting out the root check in the update script, but then the file fails a CRC check (I guess).  

Would just like to up to the latest patch level somehow.  Unfortunately, Lenovo hasn't posted firmware images for this device.

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 14, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> Actually, I tried relocking the bootloader as well - same error...  It seems there is some file that it is checking (right before the error, it says "db_num=130, file_num=128" - whereas the checks before this have the same db and file_num).  Just have no idea which file that is...
> 
> I also tried commenting out the root check in the update script, but then the file fails a CRC check (I guess).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Relocking bootloader means nothing, once unlocked, it will always reported unlocked to checks.

Sent from my p6601 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 14, 2017)

vampirefo said:


> Relocking bootloader means nothing, once unlocked, it will always reported unlocked to checks.
> 
> Sent from my p6601 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Interesting - wasn't aware of that.  Thanks for the info.

Although, the errors seems to indicate the tablet is rooted (or at least a file only modifiable by root was modified), which technically isn't related to an unlocked bootloader.  I guess it could be a "false" error - or maybe they could consider an unlocked bootloader a sign of a rooted device.

Oh well, not a huge deal - was just curious if there was a way.  I guess the only way would be if Lenovo released an updated firmware image...  

Is there any way to "convert" an OTA zip file to a "generic" flashable .zip file?   I mean I can see all of the files that are updated in the .zip file (at least I'm assuming that I can see them all).

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## SynGamer (Jan 15, 2017)

Any update on rooting this? Just picked one up today and would like to remove most of the Lenovo stock apps. Looks like progress is being made from the pages I read through.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 15, 2017)

SynGamer said:


> Any update on rooting this? Just picked one up today and would like to remove most of the Lenovo stock apps. Looks like progress is being made from the pages I read through.

Click to collapse



We are already rooted. There is a working twrp a few pages back. Flash that then flash SuperSU. On my XDA labs app, it's located on page 7 in a post by bbelos.


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 15, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> We are already rooted. There is a working twrp a few pages back. Flash that then flash SuperSU. On my XDA labs app, it's located on page 7 in a post by bbelos.

Click to collapse



Absolutely no need to flash the TWRP. My tablet still has untouched stock recovery.

Unlock the bootloader, fastboot boot the TWRP, flash SuperSU, install FlashFire, and never worry about it again.

The TWRP seems perfectly stable, but why kill your stock recovery when you don't have to?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 15, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> Absolutely no need to flash the TWRP. My tablet still has untouched stock recovery.
> 
> Unlock the bootloader, fastboot boot the TWRP, flash SuperSU, install FlashFire, and never worry about it again.
> 
> The TWRP seems perfectly stable, but why kill your stock recovery when you don't have to?

Click to collapse



Because I don't want to hook it up to my computer every time I need to restore, create a back up or flash something else. I mess around with a lot of things to the point where I usually break it. Plus I have my recovery backed up with my first TWRP back up. To each their own I suppose.

Also here is what I have frozen/removed so far

android.com.lenovoue
com.android.bookmarkprovider
com.android.browser.overlay.swe
com.android.calculator2
com.android.calllogbackup
com.android.contacts
com.android.deskclock
com.android.dreams.basic
com.android.dreams.phototable
com.android.facelock
com.android.galaxy4
com.android.gallery3d
com.android.htmlviewer
com.android.keyguard.wallpaper
com.android.launcher3
com.android.musicfx
com.android.noisefield
com.android.phasebeam
com.android.printspooler
com.android.protips
com.android.providers.calendar
com.android.providers.contacts
com.android.providers.downloads.ui
com.android.providers.partnerbookmarks
com.android.providers.userdictionary
com.android.smspush
com.android.soundrecorder
com.android.statementservice
com.android.wallpaper
com.android.wallpaper.holospiral
com.android.wallpaper.livepicker
com.caf.fmradio
com.dolby
com.dolby.daxappUI
com.dsi.ant.server
com.google.android.apps.docs
com.google.android.apps.maps
com.google.android.apps.photos
com.google.android.apps.wallpaper
com.google.android.backuptransport
com.google.android.calendar
com.google.android.configupdater
com.google.android.feedback
com.google.android.gm
com.google.android.gsf.login
com.google.android.inputmethod.latin
com.google.android.marvin.talkback
com.google.android.music
com.google.android.onetimeinitializer
com.google.android.partnersetup
com.google.android.setupwizard
com.google.android.syncadapters.contacts
com.google.android.talk
com.google.android.tts
com.google.android.videos
com.google.android.youtube
com.lenovo.lsf
com.lenovo.lsf.device
com.lenovo.ota
com.lenovo.tab10
com.phone.videoplayer
com.wdstechnology.android.kryten


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 15, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> Absolutely no need to flash the TWRP. My tablet still has untouched stock recovery.
> 
> Unlock the bootloader, fastboot boot the TWRP, flash SuperSU, install FlashFire, and never worry about it again.
> 
> The TWRP seems perfectly stable, but why kill your stock recovery when you don't have to?

Click to collapse



Honestly, the better question is *why not* kill your stock recovery?  What is the advantage of keeping the stock recovery?  It seems that you can't restore the system in any way to install OTA updates or anything anyway, so I don't see any advantage in keeping the stock recovery in place.  If there were some rare reason that you needed the stock recovery in the future, you can always re-install it, right?

Just not sure I see any advantage whatsoever in keeping the less-functional stock recovery in place...

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 15, 2017)

Does anyone have a completely stock backup of their tablet before any rooting?  I would like to try and get updated to the latest OTA update, but I don't have a backup of mine before I did anything to it...

Thanks.

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 15, 2017)

Are there any other ways to turn on this tablet without using the power button? DT2W?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 15, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> Are there any other ways to turn on this tablet without using the power button? DT2W?

Click to collapse



There is a gesture option within settings that has double tap to sleep and double tap to wake. Double tap to sleep only works with launcher3 but Nova launcher has an option to dt2s as well.


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 15, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> There is a gesture option within settings that has double tap to sleep and double tap to wake. Double tap to sleep only works with launcher3 but Nova launcher has an option to dt2s as well.

Click to collapse



Gesture settings? I don't see it in my settings.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 15, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> Gesture settings? I don't see it in my settings.

Click to collapse



Under the Device tab right under Users. But i see you dont have it weird


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 15, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> Gesture settings? I don't see it in my settings.

Click to collapse



You probably don't see it because of all the stuff you've "frozen" or "de-bloated".    I see that you're also missing "Kid Mode", for example.  You're probably missing a lot of stuff.

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 16, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> You probably don't see it because of all the stuff you've "frozen" or "de-bloated".  I see that you're also missing "Kid Mode", for example. You're probably missing a lot of stuff.

Click to collapse



Do you see kid mode in titanium? I don't see it as something to freeze


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 16, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> Do you see kid mode in titanium? I don't see it as something to freeze

Click to collapse



Yes, I do see an entry for it in Titanium.  I also have an actual app icon for it. 

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 16, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Because I don't want to hook it up to my computer every time I need to restore, create a back up or flash something else. I mess around with a lot of things to the point where I usually break it. Plus I have my recovery backed up with my first TWRP back up. To each their own I suppose.
> 
> [quote truncated]

Click to collapse



You can flash most things via FlashFire. Only in the event of bootlooping should you need to hook it to a computer and revert to a previous backup, and if you're doing that kind of neurosurgery when out and about, by all means, copy stock recovery off and flash TWRP.



jtrosky said:


> Honestly, the better question is *why not* kill your stock recovery?  What is the advantage of keeping the stock recovery?  It seems that you can't restore the system in any way to install OTA updates or anything anyway, so I don't see any advantage in keeping the stock recovery in place.  If there were some rare reason that you needed the stock recovery in the future, you can always re-install it, right?
> 
> Just not sure I see any advantage whatsoever in keeping the less-functional stock recovery in place...
> 
> Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OTA updates work just fine for me.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

This is what i have got it down to for apps. The only reason google now and google launcher are there is because uninstalling them causes bootloop. Otherwise they would be gone.


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 16, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> This is what i have got it down to for apps. The only reason google now and google launcher are there is because uninstalling them causes bootloop. Otherwise they would be gone.

Click to collapse



Can you not freeze/disable G Now and G Launcher, rather than deleting them?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> Can you not freeze/disable G Now and G Launcher, rather than deleting them?

Click to collapse



All my apps are frozen not deleted (Yet). Those two apps cant even be frozen without causing a bootloop. I believe I successfully uninstalled Google Launcher previously, so i am almost positive that the Google Now app is tied to something that causes bootloop when frozen/uninstalled. Frustrating but i can hide the apps for now.


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 16, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> Yes, I do see an entry for it in Titanium. I also have an actual app icon for it.

Click to collapse



Are you able to attach a titanium backup of the gesture settings if it's an option in titanium? Maybe I can restore it that way. I don't have it. Thanks


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 16, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> OTA updates work just fine for me.

Click to collapse



So you are rooted and you can install OTA updates?  If so, that's a first!  

What version are you currently running?  There was an OTA update that came out about a week ago (161127) - are you telling me that you were able to install that OTA to a tablet that was already rooted?  If so, I'd love to know how, because I don't think anyone else has been able to do that.

As far as I know, the only way to install an OTA update on a rooted tablet is to restore a completely un-touched backup (boot, system, etc), apply the OTA update and then re-root.  And if you're going to go through all of that, you can just restore the stock recovery along with the stock tablet image.  So again, I don't see any benefit to keep the stock recovery in place...

But again, if you were able to install the latest OTA update without a full "back to 100% stock" restore, I'd love to know how!

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




kreator83701 said:


> Are you able to attach a titanium backup of the gesture settings if it's an option in titanium? Maybe I can restore it that way. I don't have it. Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes, it is available via Titanium.  I'll back it up and post a link shortly.

What's the deal with people wanting to uninstall just about everything on the device??  What good is a device with no apps?    I can understand wanting to "de-bloat", but damn....

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




kreator83701 said:


> Are you able to attach a titanium backup of the gesture settings if it's an option in titanium? Maybe I can restore it that way. I don't have it. Thanks

Click to collapse



Here is a link to the Gestures backups from Titanium...
Gestures.zip


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> So you are rooted and you can install OTA updates? If so, that's a first!
> 
> What version are you currently running? There was an OTA update that came out about a week ago (161127) - are you telling me that you were able to install that OTA to a tablet that was already rooted? If so, I'd love to know how, because I don't think anyone else has been able to do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I uninstalled all the apps that I will never use i.e. almost any Google app which then allows me to install only apps that I want, making it more mine. I have no use for Google play this and Google play that so I like to make them go away. Which is why it annoys that crap out of me that I can't uninstall the actual Google app.


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 16, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> All my apps are frozen not deleted (Yet). Those two apps cant even be frozen without causing a bootloop. I believe I successfully uninstalled Google Launcher previously, so i am almost positive that the Google Now app is tied to something that causes bootloop when frozen/uninstalled. Frustrating but i can hide the apps for now.

Click to collapse



Have you tried pulling out google services, as well? Stuff like google backup transport, google calendar sync adapter, google contacts sync adapter, etc etc?



jtrosky said:


> So you are rooted and you can install OTA updates?  If so, that's a first!
> 
> What version are you currently running?  There was an OTA update that came out about a week ago (161127) - are you telling me that you were able to install that OTA to a tablet that was already rooted?  If so, I'd love to know how, because I don't think anyone else has been able to do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check post #90 in this thread. SuperSU patches boot.img to do it's thing on this tab, and leaving it patched results in OTA failure, but a full unroot inside SuperSU restores the boot.img, so the OTA succeeds. bbelos' backup, which I can't actually find in the thread now...weird...has a correct SuperSU boot.img backup. jmo's backup seems to have a corrupted or patched SuperSU boot.img backup, so SuperSU can't restore it to stock when unrooting.

TL;DR: Restore from bbelos' backup, full unroot in SuperSU, OTA works fine.

I switched to Magisk/PHH instead, for Pokémon Go. SafetyNet reports CTS Profile Match: false, but PoGo runs anyway, so for now, my only complaint is that xposed still trips PoGo. But that's nothing to do with this tablet.


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 16, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> Have you tried pulling out google services, as well? Stuff like google backup transport, google calendar sync adapter, google contacts sync adapter, etc etc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've tried the full unroot via SuperSU (which, like you said, is supposed to restore the stock boot.img), but then my OTA still fails.  I've tried everything I can think of and the latest OTA update (161127) still fails (image of actual error below).

Have you actually successfully installed the 161127 OTA update?  

This is the error I get when trying to install the lastest OTA after a Full Unroot via SuperSU Pro.  I also tried using the stock boot image that @bbelos shared earlier in this thread - same result.  

View attachment 4005586

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> Yeah, I've tried the full unroot via SuperSU (which, like you said, is supposed to restore the stock boot.img), but then my OTA still fails. I've tried everything I can think of and the latest OTA update (161127) still fails (image of actual error below).
> 
> Have you actually successfully installed the 161127 OTA update?
> 
> This is the error I get when trying to install the lastest OTA after a Full Unroot via SuperSU Pro. I also tried using the stock boot image that @bbelos shared earlier in this thread - same result.

Click to collapse



For me, I am lucky that my wife has this device as well and does not want root. So when there is an update, I update hers, do a TWRP backup and restore it to mine. That's the only way I have been successful


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 16, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> Yeah, I've tried the full unroot via SuperSU (which, like you said, is supposed to restore the stock boot.img), but then my OTA still fails.  I've tried everything I can think of and the latest OTA update (161127) still fails (image of actual error below).
> 
> Have you actually successfully installed the 161127 OTA update?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's see if attachments want to work today...


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 16, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> Let's see if attachments want to work today...

Click to collapse



And you simply did a full unroot via SuperSu Pro in order to install that update?  If so, can't figure out why others can't seem to do that...  

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 16, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> And you simply did a full unroot via SuperSu Pro in order to install that update?  If so, can't figure out why others can't seem to do that...
> 
> Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



fastboot with stock recovery, restore bbelos' backup (system [not boot] should be all you need if you're already rooted with SuperSU, but I flashed everything he had), boot, go directly to full unroot ignoring everything else on the way, reboot, check for OTA updates, and it worked just fine.

Your screenshot says the OTA detected root, so whatever you're doing, I'm pretty sure you're not getting a proper unroot. Make sure it's bbelos' backup, not jmo's, immediate full unroot with SuperSU, and that error (at least) should go away.

But if all else fails, I can try taking a backup of the current update and put it somewhere.

EDIT: I just noticed the "SuperSU Pro" in that quote. I didn't notice if it was Pro or PseudoPro or normal boring SuperSU for plebs, I just told it to full unroot immediately after booting.


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 17, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> fastboot with stock recovery, restore bbelos' backup (system [not boot] should be all you need if you're already rooted with SuperSU, but I flashed everything he had), boot, go directly to full unroot ignoring everything else on the way, reboot, check for OTA updates, and it worked just fine.
> 
> Your screenshot says the OTA detected root, so whatever you're doing, I'm pretty sure you're not getting a proper unroot. Make sure it's bbelos' backup, not jmo's, immediate full unroot with SuperSU, and that error (at least) should go away.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, thank you.  I'm going to mess with it some more today.  I was trying to avoid restoring someone elses backup if possible (to avoid the whole serial number thing).  It's just bothering me why I can't just do a full unroot on my device as-is and have the OTA's work.  

Like you said, it's saying that the tablet is rooted, but the Full Unroot option from SuperSU seems to complete successfully, so I'm not sure why it's saying that.  However, I did NOT "disable" root in SuperSU (uncheck "Enable superuser") before I selected the "Full unroot" option  - I'm wondering if that may be why.  I'm going to try disabling root before I do the full unroot this time and see if that make a difference.  I'm just wondering if by disabling root, that it removes some su-related symbolic links or something that the full unroot option does not remove.  Just a *wild* guess.  But I'll experiment some more now that I know that this is possible (someone had previously mentioned that it may be because the bootloader was unlocked, but that's obviously not the issue since you had to unlock your bootloader and it worked for you).

Will report back...  I have a feeling that the OTA update is just an Android security update (November 1, 2016 -> December 1, 2016), but I still like knowing that I can install OTA updates in the future if needed.

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 17, 2017)

Not sure what the deal was...  I did a full un-root of my existing setup before I started and the OTA failed (same error as above).  So then I tried flashing the stock boot.img file from earlier in this thread and tried again - OTA still failed.

Then I restored everything *except* for the boot partition from bbelos' backup.  At this point, after the restores, while I had the SuperSU app installed, I coulnd't even start it because the root binaries were not installed (meaning that I was not rooted - which makes sense since I had previously done a full unroot).  So I downloaded the OTA and it installed fine - without even uninstalling the SuperSU app.  

So this tells me that it wasn't an issue with my boot.img - and that SuperSU *did* un-root me (since I couldn't even run the SuperSU app).  However, there had to be *something* left from the SuperSU install, even after the full unroot.  No idea...   Maybe it was because I had installed SuperSU Pro (which is really just a license though?) - I didn't realize that you can now get SuperSU Pro features without installing SuperSU Pro license (by checking the "Enable Pro" box to enable "SuperSU PseudoPro").  I guess there is not really any advantage of SuperSU Pro anymore?  

Also, just FYI - my serial number didn't change at all?  So I'm all set now on the very latest OTA - and made backups!  

Thanks for your help @Pegasus Epsilon (and thank you @bbelos' for your fastboot backups!). 

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 17, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> Thanks for your help @Pegasus Epsilon (and thank you @bbelos' for your fastboot backups!).

Click to collapse



No problem, glad you got it worked out. I similarly had no issue with my serial number changing after restoring bbelos' backup.

About unrooting, from what I can tell, SuperSU modifies boot.img on this thing, and shoves the backup into /system somewhere. jmo's backup seems to have a broken SuperSU-created boot.img backup, so you wind up still having a checksum error when you do a full unroot after flashing his backup. But bbelos' backup seems to have a good boot.img backup, so the full unroot restores the proper backup, and OTAs work fine.

You had what looks like a different error (root detected, presumably because /bin/su and/or /xbin/su existed?), and I have no idea if you had the boot image checksum failure in addition to that.

You seem to have got there the long way around, but as long as you got there, none of that matters. I am definitely looking forward to CM13 on this thing, though. Here's hoping @bbelos is still hammering away on that.


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 17, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> No problem, glad you got it worked out. I similarly had no issue with my serial number changing after restoring bbelos' backup.
> 
> About unrooting, from what I can tell, SuperSU modifies boot.img on this thing, and shoves the backup into /system somewhere. jmo's backup seems to have a broken SuperSU-created boot.img backup, so you wind up still having a checksum error when you do a full unroot after flashing his backup. But bbelos' backup seems to have a good boot.img backup, so the full unroot restores the proper backup, and OTAs work fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CM is dead isn't it? Would have to jump straight to LOS 7.1?


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 17, 2017)

Pegasus Epsilon said:


> No problem, glad you got it worked out. I similarly had no issue with my serial number changing after restoring bbelos' backup.
> 
> About unrooting, from what I can tell, SuperSU modifies boot.img on this thing, and shoves the backup into /system somewhere. jmo's backup seems to have a broken SuperSU-created boot.img backup, so you wind up still having a checksum error when you do a full unroot after flashing his backup. But bbelos' backup seems to have a good boot.img backup, so the full unroot restores the proper backup, and OTAs work fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Until I restored from bbelos' backup, I hadn't restored anything else from anyone elses backup.  That's why I don't understand why the Full unroot didn't work...  It should have restored my original boot.img backup and removed root.  The problem was that after I did a Full unroot, I could no longer look to see if the su binaries were still installed (because you need root to check).  

Dunno - one of lifes great mysteries.   

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 17, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> CM is dead isn't it? Would have to jump straight to LOS 7.1?

Click to collapse



I believe CM is on the list to try. CM may be dead but the source  for CM13 is still there. Getting 13 on the device would be first priority because they are both Marshmallow which means it would be easier to get it to work since that is the source that is available. Once that has a stable build them maybe we could move forward with LOS 14.1


----------



## fuquan25 (Jan 17, 2017)

does anyone know where i can get stock rom


----------



## Pegasus Epsilon (Jan 17, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> CM is dead isn't it? Would have to jump straight to LOS 7.1?

Click to collapse



Right, right, the other thing. It'll take me a while to get that worked out inside my head.



jtrosky said:


> Until I restored from bbelos' backup, I hadn't restored anything else from anyone elses backup.  That's why I don't understand why the Full unroot didn't work...  It should have restored my original boot.img backup and removed root.  The problem was that after I did a Full unroot, I could no longer look to see if the su binaries were still installed (because you need root to check).
> 
> Dunno - one of lifes great mysteries.

Click to collapse



My theory is that SuperSU doesn't check whether or not boot.img is already patched before creating the backup, overwriting the previous backup, so you wind up unrooting to a patched boot.img, and achieving nothing but deleting /bin/su and /xbin/su.

bbelos' backup contains the proper original boot.img backup (in /system), so unrooting with his /system gives you your original boot.img back, and solves the whole problem.

jmo's backup seems to not have that, and I'm guessing it's because he flashed SuperSU twice before taking the backup. I'm just guessing based on what I've observed. Only chainfire can say for sure, but if I'm right, he could also fix it a few different ways, to varying levels of safeness and propriety.

Personally, I'd go with "WARNING: Boot partition backup already exists! Unroot before reflashing! Aborting!" and just force people to prove they're technically savvy by digging out and deleting the backup if they really really want to install SuperSU to a possibly already patched boot partition and potentially break their OTA ability later down the road. But I tend to go for the stupid simple option that lets people screw themselves.


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 17, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I believe CM is on the list to try. CM may be dead but the source for CM13 is still there. Getting 13 on the device would be first priority because they are both Marshmallow which means it would be easier to get it to work since that is the source that is available. Once that has a stable build them maybe we could move forward with LOS 14.1

Click to collapse



So one of us is building a custom Rom? Can't wait!


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 17, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> So one of us is building a custom Rom? Can't wait!

Click to collapse



It is in the works but on the own persons time, when he has time from work and life so it may be a bit before you hear anything about it.


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 18, 2017)

Maybe the performance of this device isn't so bad after all.  I just loaded Pinball Hall Of Fame and was surprised how well it ran!  Maybe that first game I loaded (some sort of air-hockey game) was just poorly written or something.  It's still not nearly as fast as my Nexus 7 (2013) or my HP Slatebook x2 (Tegra 4-based), but it's also a MUCH more inexpensive device, so I can't expect it to perform as well as those.  

By the way, in case others haven't done this, one thing that I always do with my Android devices - I go into developer options and change the animation speed settings to either .5x or disabled - makes the device *feel* faster....

Also, in case you weren't aware, with Android 6, you can hold down on the Settings icon in the notification menu and enable the "System UI Tuner" that gives you some customization options for the notification window...  

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can anyone help with custom Rom?

https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/creating-custom-rom-lenovo-tab-2-a10-t3541020


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jan 19, 2017)

kreator83701 said:


> Can anyone help with custom Rom?
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/creating-custom-rom-lenovo-tab-2-a10-t3541020

Click to collapse



That's a different model than this one though...


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah, that's why I went out of my way to specify the model number. Too many people were getting this tablet confused with Lenovo's other offerings. 

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## chibot75 (Jan 20, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> That's a different model than this one though...

Click to collapse



Oops, my bad


----------



## adam schlichter (Feb 9, 2017)

*lenovo x103f*

e lenovo x103f tab and when I power it on before I can do anything it says android acore process stopped followed by android phone process has stopped and then android process carrier has stopped and then it reboots over and over,can anybody tell me what happened or how to fix it?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 9, 2017)

adam schlichter said:


> e lenovo x103f tab and when I power it on before I can do anything it says android acore process stopped followed by android phone process has stopped and then android process carrier has stopped and then it reboots over and over,can anybody tell me what happened or how to fix it?

Click to collapse



It seems as though the first part of your post is gone where it starts with the lowercase e. How did you get it to this point or did it do this out of the box?


----------



## adam schlichter (Feb 9, 2017)

I had the tablet for maybe an hour before thus happened and when I download stock firmware it won't flash because none of my computers or flashtools will recognize it as a lenovo product.


----------



## bbelos (Feb 12, 2017)

*lineage-13.0-20170219-UNOFFICIAL-x103f.zip*

Alright, I have a Lineage 13.0 build for anyone anxious to try it out.  

It's not 100% working but it seems to be in pretty decent shape.
Working:
Camera, Wifi, Bluetooth, Netflix (etc.)., GPS

Partially working:
Music audio isn't working thru the speakers, but will play over bluetooth. (Fixed as of 2/16/17)

Not working:
Internal GPS (Working 2/19/17)
Wired Headphones (Working 2/19/17)
Gestures
Let me know

Don't forget your gapps.  I recommend opengapps (i personally prefer the nano version, although it shouldn't matter which one you pick).

Download: lineage-13.0-20170219-UNOFFICIAL-x103f.zip  (~400MB)

This is built on the Lineage cm-13.0 branch and currently uses the following gerrit patches (for those of you building at home):
https://review.lineageos.org/#/c/160205/ (Not needed after 2/14/17)
https://review.lineageos.org/#/c/161396/ (Not needed after 2/13/17)
https://review.lineageos.org/#/c/161397/ (Not needed after 2/13/17)
https://review.lineageos.org/#/c/161398/ (Not needed after 2/13/17)

Sources:
https://github.com/bbelos/android_device_lenovo_x103f
https://github.com/bbelos/android_kernel_lenovo_msm8909
https://github.com/bbelos/proprietary_vendor_lenovo_x103f


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 12, 2017)

So in my testing, audio works in 3rd party apps such as Kodi and N7 Player. Offline GPS also seems to be working with Here Maps. Also CM13 themes works as well. Thanks @bbelos!

Edit: offline GPS is NOT working yet. I was using Google location without realizing it. Root also works which is located in the developer options.


----------



## jtrosky (Feb 12, 2017)

@GartimusPrime - how is performance?  Any better or worse than stock?
@bbelos - nice work!  Thank you for sharing.  I haven't actually tried it yet, but I'll get there as some point.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 12, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> @GartimusPrime - how is performance? Any better or worse than stock?
> @bbelos - nice work! Thank you for sharing. I haven't actually tried it yet, but I'll get there as some point.

Click to collapse



It seems to be working great. The only thing that doesn't work is the built in music app and google play music. So far, everything that I would use it for works great! One thing I noticed about stock and maybe it was just me is that sometimes it was hard for me to pull down the status bar, now its easy. May very well be all a placebo but I am enjoying it!


----------



## menace211 (Feb 13, 2017)

Downloading now.  Will report back


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 13, 2017)

menace211 said:


> Downloading now. Will report back

Click to collapse



Get it flashed OK?


----------



## menace211 (Feb 13, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Get it flashed OK?

Click to collapse



Everything seems to be working great. The flash went well. You have to flash SuperSU after installing this rom.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 13, 2017)

menace211 said:


> Everything seems to be working great. The flash went well. You have to flash SuperSU after installing this rom.

Click to collapse



SuperSU isn't necessary. Root is located in developer option. Good to hear that its working for you!


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 13, 2017)

Built-in casting works with my Chromecast and I have played a few graphic intensive games such as Rayman and Bethsaida Pinball


----------



## menace211 (Feb 16, 2017)

Loving this rom and tablet. I have an LG G5 currently and found a G5 theme so now my tablet and phone match. I'm new to substratum. I tried to change my navigation bar and then the tablet wouldn't boot so I had to do a factory reset. How is that working for you guy's and what's some good ones for our tablet?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 16, 2017)

menace211 said:


> Loving this rom and tablet. I have an LG G5 currently and found a G5 theme so now my tablet and phone match. I'm new to substratum. I tried to change my navigation bar and then the tablet wouldn't boot so I had to do a factory reset. How is that working for you guy's and what's some good ones for our tablet?

Click to collapse



I am not using Substratum anymore with the ability to have LineageOS. Now I use the cm theme engine instead.


----------



## 20tibby_gt06 (Feb 16, 2017)

Absolutely loving this tablet. Now with LineageOS, it has become perfect!

The battery is an absolute beast!
Xposed works perfect and have been able to add modules without issue.

CM theme engine works great. Finally was able to change to another theme when I installed LineageOS.

I have been using the tablet and LineageOS for a few days now and have had no issues or glitches. Seems like GPS is the only issue at the moment. Wifi, cameras, bluetooth have had no issues.

Thanks for the awesome work.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 17, 2017)

Can anyone tell me if the newest version currently sold by Walmart / android 6 marshmallow will root with the methods in this topic? Tia!


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 18, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the newest version currently sold by Walmart / android 6 marshmallow will root with the methods in this topic? Tia!

Click to collapse



I can't imagine its any different, only way to know is to try


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 18, 2017)

OK. I am shopping for the tablet, I do not own it yet and this is what I am trying to figure out before buying.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 18, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> OK. I am shopping for the tablet, I do not own it yet and this is what I am trying to figure out before buying.

Click to collapse



Most of this was made possible because the source was available. I think it's a safe bet but that's up to you


----------



## whereToGoNow (Feb 19, 2017)

This is my first root attempt so hopefully this isn't a stupid question....

I was finally able to get "fastboot boot recovery.img" (after renaming the file) of bbelos' image (Post #65) to boot on the tablet.  I downloaded bbelos' Lineage 13.0 build (Post #168) and the latest version of SuperSU (v2.79) and I'm able to install SuperSU using TWRP but when I try to install Lineage, I get an error saying "Can't install this package on top of incompatible data.  Please try another package or run a factory reset.  Updater process ended with ERROR: 7".  
I've done a factory reset through the settings "Backup & reset > Factory data reset" and then booted bbelos' TWRP image and tried installing Lineage again but I still got the same error.  

Does anyone have any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?  Thanks!


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 19, 2017)

whereToGoNow said:


> This is my first root attempt so hopefully this isn't a stupid question....
> 
> I was finally able to get "fastboot boot recovery.img" (after renaming the file) of bbelos' image (Post #65) to boot on the tablet. I downloaded bbelos' Lineage 13.0 build (Post #168) and the latest version of SuperSU (v2.79) and I'm able to install SuperSU using TWRP but when I try to install Lineage, I get an error saying "Can't install this package on top of incompatible data. Please try another package or run a factory reset. Updater process ended with ERROR: 7".
> I've done a factory reset through the settings "Backup & reset > Factory data reset" and then booted bbelos' TWRP image and tried installing Lineage again but I still got the same error.
> ...

Click to collapse



IF you are at a point where you can still boot stock, do it. Then go back to bbelos' TWRP and create a backup. ALWAYS create a backup of your stock image. It's a good idea to do the backup on an external SD card. Also a good idea to have your LineageOS build, SuperSU and open Gapps all on the external as well. 
Once all this is complete, do a full wipe of all partitions with TWRP (except external SD obviously). This is located under the advanced wipe tab, under factory reset. This should allow you to flash LineageOS when complete.


----------



## bbelos (Feb 19, 2017)

*Updated build*

OK, I have uploaded a new build.  Fixed the headphones, GPS, and the input rotation (this means extra gerrit patch no longer necessary).

Le me know if you find any problems or otherwise think of something missing from stock.  Thanks 

You can find it in the previous post, #168


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Feb 19, 2017)

Just so everyone knows I've updated the first post with links to everything except for the unlock bootloader post because I couldn't find the exact post with the instructions. Is it just selecting it in developer options?


----------



## 20tibby_gt06 (Feb 19, 2017)

Post #25 has the instructions with unlocking the bootloader. It might be hard to follow, but the instructions are:

Have adb and fastboot installed

Be sure to enable "OEM unlocking" under Developer Options (enable developer options by tapping "Build Number" several times in succession)
Reboot into bootloader "adb reboot bootloader"
You should see the device with Fastboot (fastboot devices)
Use command "fastboot oem unlock-go'
That's it. Device will reset.


For myself I had to reboot into recovery to get device to reset.


----------



## wreckedelk (Feb 19, 2017)

*Help*

So I just got one of these and im not trying to root or install any custom ROM just trying to get it working again after failing a SW update. The device will not load keep getting System UI fails to load error. I have tried loading a couple row zip files ive found online but none are for the device or they fail the signature and will not install. Anyone know where I can find a row zip file to update to that will work? Ive also downloaded the stock recovery image found int his thread, if all else fails and im unable to find the zip file can I just flash the recovery image using a PC? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 19, 2017)

wreckedelk said:


> So I just got one of these and im not trying to root or install any custom ROM just trying to get it working again after failing a SW update. The device will not load keep getting System UI fails to load error. I have tried loading a couple row zip files ive found online but none are for the device or they fail the signature and will not install. Anyone know where I can find a row zip file to update to that will work? Ive also downloaded the stock recovery image found int his thread, if all else fails and im unable to find the zip file can I just flash the recovery image using a PC? Thanks in advance for the help.

Click to collapse



There may have been a post in here somewhere that included someone's TWRP backup. The TWRP (custom recovery) that's in this thread doesn't need to be flashed to the device, it can just be booted. I have recovered my tab numerous times with a TWRP backup from my wife's tablet. 
In my opinion though, the LineageOS ROM is smoother and better than stock. Might not be a bad idea to flash it. Otherwise take a look for that backup in here somewhere.


----------



## wreckedelk (Feb 19, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> There may have been a post in here somewhere that included someone's TWRP backup. The TWRP (custom recovery) that's in this thread doesn't need to be flashed to the device, it can just be booted. I have recovered my tab numerous times with a TWRP backup from my wife's tablet.
> In my opinion though, the LineageOS ROM is smoother and better than stock. Might not be a bad idea to flash it. Otherwise take a look for that backup in here somewhere.

Click to collapse




Thank you for responding ill def see if I can find a download of someones backup.


----------



## menace211 (Feb 19, 2017)

Any Kernel builder's here? I'd like to have Init.d support, overclocking and color calibration


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 19, 2017)

New build is working great! If you are interested in lockscreen rotation like myself, it is located under Settings/Display/Rotation.

Offline GPS works, tested with Here Maps. Also, audio through speakers from music apps such as the built in audio player (Eleven) now works. 

Headphone audio works too, previously it worked but also came through the speakers.

Don't be afraid to chime in with things that don't work or features you think may be missing!


----------



## whereToGoNow (Feb 20, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> IF you are at a point where you can still boot stock, do it. Then go back to bbelos' TWRP and create a backup. ALWAYS create a backup of your stock image. It's a good idea to do the backup on an external SD card. Also a good idea to have your LineageOS build, SuperSU and open Gapps all on the external as well.
> Once all this is complete, do a full wipe of all partitions with TWRP (except external SD obviously). This is located under the advanced wipe tab, under factory reset. This should allow you to flash LineageOS when complete.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help!  I hadn't taken a backup sadly but hopefully that won't come back to bite me in the butt too soon.  
It looks like I needed to wipe the partitions with TWRP instead of doing so through the tablet settings and I was able to flash LineageOS successfully.  I was a bit confused since I couldn't see my device using "ADB devices" anymore from my command prompt but booting to bootloader allows fastboot to work so I was able to sideload SuperSU, LineageOS, and opengapps from my PC.

Thanks again to everyone for all of this amazing information that even a complete rookie like me could figure it out.


----------



## Qwzykx (Feb 20, 2017)

whereToGoNow said:


> I was a bit confused since I couldn't see my device using "ADB devices" anymore from my command prompt but booting to bootloader allows fastboot to work so I was able to sideload SuperSU, LineageOS, and opengapps from my PC.

Click to collapse



This is my output from "adb devices":
    List of devices attached 
    ????????????	device

I've tried "adb shell" and "adb install" so far, they both work as intended. Vysor, however, doesn't work.


----------



## isaac2k10 (Feb 20, 2017)

Man thx for the great rom...anyone working on a updated stock rom, I rooted before my update and can't seem to get fully unrooted using every method in this thread. Just wanna get rid of the annoying system update available message lol

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what the max size SD card this tablet accepts with the lineage rom?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 20, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the max size SD card this tablet accepts with the lineage rom?

Click to collapse



I currently have a 128gb card in it with all my music running Kodi.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks! Was unsure cause the original specs for the tablet I read 32 gig


----------



## Qwzykx (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone have issues with date and time on latest Lineage build? It's reset to 1970 on every reboot. Automatic date and time is disabled. I can manually set the date and time but NTPSync is unable to (even though it thinks it's successful).


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 21, 2017)

Qwzykx said:


> Anyone have issues with date and time on latest Lineage build? It's reset to 1970 on every reboot. Automatic date and time is disabled. I can manually set the date and time but NTPSync is unable to (even though it thinks it's successful).

Click to collapse



I am having no issues at all. I just chose time zone during setup.


----------



## Qwzykx (Feb 21, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I am having no issues at all. I just chose time zone during setup.

Click to collapse



I did a full wipe and reflash, the bug is still there. At first I thought that Lineage would somehow reset the time and date at boot time. But, if I set the correct date and time and then reboot directly into TWRP, the bug still triggers. Setting the time and date via adb shell in TWRP won't stick either.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 21, 2017)

Qwzykx said:


> I did a full wipe and reflash, the bug is still there. At first I thought that Lineage would somehow reset the time and date at boot time. But, if I set the correct date and time and then reboot directly into TWRP, the bug still triggers. Setting the time and date via adb shell in TWRP won't stick either.

Click to collapse



Weird, my only issue at the moment is with the battery. My date and time is still fine


----------



## Qwzykx (Feb 21, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Weird, my only issue at the moment is with the battery. My date and time is still fine

Click to collapse



I haven't tested the battery yet. What is your issue?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 21, 2017)

Qwzykx said:


> I haven't tested the battery yet. What is your issue?

Click to collapse



It seems to be running even when the screen is off causing a faster battery drain than normal.


----------



## Qwzykx (Feb 21, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> It seems to be running even when the screen is off causing a faster battery drain than normal.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will let it run on battery for a while and see what happens.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 21, 2017)

Qwzykx said:


> Anyone have issues with date and time on latest Lineage build? It's reset to 1970 on every reboot. Automatic date and time is disabled. I can manually set the date and time but NTPSync is unable to (even though it thinks it's successful).

Click to collapse



I now all of the sudden have the time issue.


----------



## Qwzykx (Feb 21, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I now all of the sudden have the time issue.

Click to collapse



Do you know what triggered it?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 23, 2017)

Qwzykx said:


> Do you know what triggered it?

Click to collapse



I am unaware as to what triggered it. I set my own build environment up and did a fresh build and fresh install, not that it makes any difference, it's still the same as bbelos' builds, I synced with his device trees. The time and date as of right now are fine. Then only difference is I downloaded the aroma opengapps package and installed the apps I wanted and overwrote/uninstalled the apps I didn't want. I like the aroma because I get to choose. I don't know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Qwzykx (Feb 24, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I am unaware as to what triggered it. I set my own build environment up and did a fresh build and fresh install, not that it makes any difference, it's still the same as bbelos' builds, I synced with his device trees. The time and date as of right now are fine. Then only difference is I downloaded the aroma opengapps package and installed the apps I wanted and overwrote/uninstalled the apps I didn't want. I like the aroma because I get to choose. I don't know if that makes a difference or not.

Click to collapse



I didn't flash any gapps. That might explain the bug, but I fail to see how not flashing the proper gapps package would break the clock.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 24, 2017)

Qwzykx said:


> I didn't flash any gapps. That might explain the bug, but I fail to see how not flashing the proper gapps package would break the clock.

Click to collapse



I don't either but as of right now that's the only difference I can think of.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 25, 2017)

Need some help.  I am trying to unlock bootloader. I have enabled usb debugging and oem unlocking in developer options. I then boot into fastboot using adb commands which just shows Lenovo on screen while in this mode. I then issue the command "fastboot oem unlock-go". I get confirmation "OKAY,  finished". But what next? I hold down the power button for a few seconds and the tablet reboots but it never goes into a wipe reboot/reset. It reboots as normal as if nothing happened with the oem unlock command. If I go back into fastboot and try again issuing the unlock command, again it says OKAY as if it never stuck the last time I unlocked the bootloader. Why did the device not do a full wipe? Do I need to issue another command after the oem unlock? Any help...  Please...  Tia


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 25, 2017)

So I just went back into fastboot and issued the command: 

fastboot oem device-info

Two of the responses return:

(bootloader)    Device unlocked: true
(bootloader)    Device critical unlocked: true

So my question is, do I need to factory reset the device, it never factory reset and the response seems to be bootloader is unlocked? 

Thanks


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 25, 2017)

Well lol, that didn't go as planned.  I went back into fastboot and flashed the recovery, however the recovery is not working...  I get a "no command" error if I force boot the recovery with adb, if I try to use all three buttons pressed as it says in the defunct menu to get to recovery I just get a quick screen flash of the Lenovo logo and then blank screen.  However, if I boot the recovery image with the adb boot command Twrp comes up and runs fine leaving me to believe the twrp image is not corrupt, but it is not getting writing correctly to the tablet. obviously something was written because the factory recovery is not there. Another thing noticed is I no longer see any devices in the connected list. It's blank. I am not sure what to do at this point. The tablet runs fine, but recovery is screwed..  Any help?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 26, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Well lol, that didn't go as planned. I went back into fastboot and flashed the recovery, however the recovery is not working... I get a "no command" error if I force boot the recovery with adb, if I try to use all three buttons pressed as it says in the defunct menu to get to recovery I just get a quick screen flash of the Lenovo logo and then blank screen. However, if I boot the recovery image with the adb boot command Twrp comes up and runs fine leaving me to believe the twrp image is not corrupt, but it is not getting writing correctly to the tablet. obviously something was written because the factory recovery is not there. Another thing noticed is I no longer see any devices in the connected list. It's blank. I am not sure what to do at this point. The tablet runs fine, but recovery is screwed.. Any help?

Click to collapse



Did you flash recovery or boot recovery?


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 26, 2017)

I first flashed it...  Got an OK response twice to the flash...  But it would not boot. 

I then manually booted the image off the computer  using boot command and that works

The flashed image does not work..

Interestingly I am not an android expert, but I saw in the twrp file manager on my phone a recovery folder...  That folder was empty from what I could tell on the phone. 

LOL, can I flash the recovery on the phone using the temporary booted twrp?

****EDIT****

I got the flash to work. I reloaded adb and cleaned up a bit of stuff on my pc. This time was able to get into twrp by pressing the volume up button and power, after logo appears stop holding power? Anyway, that worked for me. Yay! 

Now I have issue with no su binary files installed after flashing supersu.  Any ideas? Steps 1 and 3 are OK with root checker app, but no binaries 

S O L V E D---
Turns out I was using an old version of root checker app. 

Newest root checker says all is rooted correctly! YAY!


----------



## menace211 (Feb 27, 2017)

I noticed the GPS is what's making the time mess up. I turned it off and since it's been fine. Any fix for that?

Edit: Meaning if you are using the high accuracy option for gps, it keeps changing the time


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 27, 2017)

menace211 said:


> I noticed the GPS is what's making the time mess up. I turned it off and since it's been fine. Any fix for that?
> 
> Edit: Meaning if you are using the high accuracy option for gps, it keeps changing the time

Click to collapse



Hmm, I just took a trip using the GPS and it worked great and have had no time issues as of yet


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 28, 2017)

Can anyone tell me which xposed works with this device?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Feb 28, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Can anyone tell me which xposed works with this device?

Click to collapse



If you download Xposed installer 3.1.1 it does it for automatically.


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks!

I wanted to share how the xposed installer worked for me.  I installed it and used the regular install instead of install using recovery.  I got a stuck at boot after second re-boot using the recovery option (probably just bad luck ). Anyway, after I let the xposed installer download the file and install, it took a good while for the tablet to boot (about 3-4 min) . I then rebooted and it took close to the same boot time.  After the third time the boot time started going normal. For me it seemed like it took 4 reboots after installing xposed to get my system boot speed normal. I don't know if this is just me or not but maybe it will help someone else if they experience odd boot time.


----------



## Zemnexx (Mar 2, 2017)

Picked up this tablet for more than 50% off at walmart as they were getting rid of the last of them and deleting the SKU from their inventory, decent specs for a dirt cheap price. I always root and mod my android devices, glad I found this thread as this is the only source for rooting and modding this tablet from what I could find, and it was difficult to find. This should have its own category since we are able to flash to it, even if there were a limited amount sold. 

Heads up to anyone who is on Windows 7 and had the same issue I had at the beginning trying to get ADB to detect the tablet, the operating system does not automatically detect the correct drivers for the tablet, even after installing the Lenovo drivers from the tablet, or online, you will still have an unkown device titled "ADB Interface". After you install the Lenovo drivers that come with the tablet, you can interact with the SDcard using explorer, but ADB will not detect the tablet. Even manually specifying the Lenovo drivers by attempting to update the drivers via Device manager for the ADB Interface and browsing to the program folder where the DLL files were did not install them, it would say it didn't detect compatible drivers.

The solution was to choose update drivers in Device Manager and choose browse and then choose from the list of devices. Then choose Samsung Android Phone -> Lenovo Inc. -> Android ADB Interface. It will say it can't verify that this driver is correct for the device and it may not work or break things, hit accept and let it install. Not sure if it was because the drivers are unsigned from Lenovo (thanks Lenovo) or I had previously used a Samsung device with my computer, but for some reason the ADB drivers get categorized under Samsung Devices and don't automatically get installed by Windows. After this I was immediately able to pull up my tablet in ADB and begin working with it. Hope this helps anyone else having trouble.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 2, 2017)

Wow..  Lol,  I wished I'd found that deal before spending around 90$. Oh well....


----------



## cmsinca (Mar 2, 2017)

I know this is probably taboo, but for peeps like me who are not as experienced with all this... a new "step by step or how to guide" - specifically for this tablet would be nice... 
I have this Tablet and followed this thread, spent a couple hours a couple of nights trying to understand and recreate the efforts described in the posts which seems to best guide someone... I am clearly just missing something as I have not had the successful results yet... but I haven't killed it either, so nothing too terrible. 

If someone isn't offended by the request and has the time to put this together, I would appreciate it... or maybe its here, and I am just missing some basic understanding everyone else has, due to experience. LOL


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 2, 2017)

The easiest method to root this tablet is to follow the guide posts to unlock the boot loader, (my device never reset-I forced a factory reset thru android marshmallow). Download the fireflash root image, and flash that to the tablet via fastboot using guide posts on here. You can also flash twrp if you like but you will have root without that recovery. It is stated if you flash the root image you will loose serial number...  I never checked... But I know this method worked for me. Googling or searching rooting other phones will help with understanding the process. I agree a step by step guide is nice, but you can find the info if you research a bit before doing it. If you look at my previous posts you will see my challenges lol.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 3, 2017)

Qwzykx said:


> Anyone have issues with date and time on latest Lineage build? It's reset to 1970 on every reboot. Automatic date and time is disabled. I can manually set the date and time but NTPSync is unable to (even though it thinks it's successful).

Click to collapse



Just installed lineage and gapps and same problem. Date always reverts to 1970. Only way it fixes itself temporary is to have it get time from network when WiFi is connected. Rebooting it will revert again right back to 1970.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Mar 3, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Just installed lineage and gapps and same problem. Date always reverts to 1970. Only way it fixes itself temporary is to have it get time from network when WiFi is connected. Rebooting it will revert again right back to 1970.

Click to collapse



That's weird I have had lineage running with the aroma installer open gapps and for a good two weeks with reboots and have zero issues.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 3, 2017)

I am new to installing roms. Perhaps it's where  I got gapps from. It seemed to happen after installing that. Where did you download your gapps from? I'll try again using that site for gapps.


----------



## Qwzykx (Mar 3, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Just installed lineage and gapps and same problem. Date always reverts to 1970. Only way it fixes itself temporary is to have it get time from network when WiFi is connected. Rebooting it will revert again right back to 1970.

Click to collapse



I just found the solution, and it's so simple.

I just needed to allow NTP in AFWall and enable Auto date and time. The funny thing is, I have several other devices that are Wifi only and I never had to allow NTP.

Edit: Yes it's temporary, but it's better than setting the clock manually each time.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 3, 2017)

Cool. Unfortunately I will not have a constant WiFi connection. I am interested in knowing what is different about GartimusPrime setup, unless it's the same deal, he has a constant Internet connection.


----------



## Qwzykx (Mar 3, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Cool. Unfortunately I will not have a constant WiFi connection. I am interested in knowing what is different about GartimusPrime setup, unless it's the same deal, he has a constant Internet connection.

Click to collapse



All I can tell you is that he flashed gapps and I didn't.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Mar 3, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Cool. Unfortunately I will not have a constant WiFi connection. I am interested in knowing what is different about GartimusPrime setup, unless it's the same deal, he has a constant Internet connection.

Click to collapse



I don't always have WiFi. Last night I traveled 30 minutes from and back to my home (1 hour) no WiFi using my GPS and the time stayed. Also everyday I travel 20 minutes to work and the time stays. I am using Open gapps from opengapps.org. I went with the aroma installer so I could decided what I wanted installed

Edit:
I turned off my WiFi and rebooted and now I have traveled back in time to March 10th 1970. I have let bbelos know of the issue and how to reproduce


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you both.


----------



## Madman_X2 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks to many here who've posted, I've been able to complete  steps in the root process, but I'm hung up on flashing TWRP.  I'm hoping someone can help me point me in the right direction.  I've read through the entire thread and my problems seem similar to NMR2D2155's in post 216.   Bascially the TWRP image from bbelos seems to successfully flash to recovery, but won't launch from recovery.  Instead the standard Android Recovery loads with the standard menu and "No Command" in the center of the screen.  I have pretty modest goals in rooting, just keeping stock ROM for now, but may switch later.   Mainly want to install adblock tweaks and xposed modules, but I do prefer the flash TWRP route so I can make a stock backup, etc.  I don't mind flashing from PC, since I don't do it often.

So, here's what I've done so far:

- Started with stock image (new tablet) and performed all OTA updates, think there were 3 or 4 for mine.
 - Activated developer mode, enabled USB Debugging on the tablet.
- Downloaded the TWRP image from bbelos post.
- Installed latest ADB and Fastboot from this XDA post
- Executed the commands below in w/ administrative dos box/command prompt (snapshot below)

My results:
- adb reboot recovery results in boot to stock recovery not TWRP
- manual recovery through Vol + and Power results in boot to stock recovery not TWRP

Hoping someone can help me figure out what I'm doing wrong, as I'm most certain is operator error 

Thanks,

MMx


****************Command Prompt Snapshot**************
E:\Phones and Tablets\Lenovo x103f>adb reboot bootloader

E:\Phones and Tablets\Lenovo x103f>fastboot flash recovery twrp.img
target reported max download size of 262144000 bytes
sending 'recovery' (11706 KB)...
OKAY [  0.375s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.203s]
finished. total time: 0.594s

E:\Phones and Tablets\Lenovo x103f>fastboot reboot
rebooting...

finished. total time: -0.000s

E:\Phones and Tablets\Lenovo x103f>adb reboot recovery

E:\Phones and Tablets\Lenovo x103f>
*************************End Command Prompt Snapshot*****************


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, seems the same as mine. I assumed it was some kind of driver issue. Not sure. I had a previously installed adb that was missing some stuff. I removed it and used the portable one noted in the topic here. After that it seemed to work. I can not give any other good explanation as mine stated it flashed too and did not. I can tell you there is a boot command to just boot twrp instead of flashing it. You could try that to at least test the twrp image integrity. That is, if it runs OK your image should be fine.


----------



## Madman_X2 (Mar 5, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Yes, seems the same as mine. I assumed it was some kind of driver issue. Not sure. I had a previously installed adb that was missing some stuff. I removed it and used the portable one noted in the topic here. After that it seemed to work. I can not give any other good explanation as mine stated it flashed too and did not. I can tell you there is a boot command to just boot twrp instead of flashing it. You could try that to at least test the twrp image integrity. That is, if it runs OK your image should be fine.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion!   I was able to fastboot boot the TWRP recovery image and it worked fine, so I know the image seems to be okay.  I even loaded adb and fastboot on my other PC and tried to complete the process... same results... can't seem to flash the twrp recovery.  Not sure what to try next.  I'm wondering if it has something to do with all of the OTA updates that I applied prior to starting the whole root process?  Maybe Lenovo patched something in a later OTA to prevent overwriting the stock recovery?


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hmm, good thinking..  Possible, I know I read others had rerooted after getting Ota but I don't think everybody flashed twrp. So that could be a possibility. I don't think you could have gotten as far as you have without it, but did you ensure bootloader is unlocked? I have only rooted two devices using twrp, so this is a bit new to me. Throwing out ideas and not sure...


----------



## Madman_X2 (Mar 5, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Hmm, good thinking..  Possible, I know I read others had rerooted after getting Ota but I don't think everybody flashed twrp. So that could be a possibility. I don't think you could have gotten as far as you have without it, but did you ensure bootloader is unlocked? I have only rooted two devices using twrp, so this is a bit new to me. Throwing out ideas and not sure...

Click to collapse



I followed the instructions in the front page post on how to unlock the bootloader and actually even redid that step and it came back that the bootloader was already unlocked, so I think that's ok.  I may try to lock it and then unlock it again though, repeating the twrp steps again.  I read on another site (for an LG device) that sometimes the twrp recovery image can be overwritten by the stock recovery image when you reboot after applying twrp via fastboot.  The guy there suggested flashing twrp with fastboot, then booting the twrp image file with fasboot boot.  When twrp launches (mine did), he said then reboot to recovery from the twrp menu and see if it reboots to twrp or stock.  Mind did reboot to recovery with twrp as a result, but after a system reboot, android stock recovery returns.   

I'm testing some steps now.... I noticed on the last twrp load via fasboot boot that I didn't get the "read only" warning that I got when I first tried to verify the twrp image, so maybe I can go ahead and attempt to install supersu to see if I can get root.   If root will stick through a reboot, I'll be good... I can always follow this longer path to make future revisions as long as it works.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 5, 2017)

Madman_X2 said:


> I followed the instructions in the front page post on how to unlock the bootloader and actually even redid that step and it came back that the bootloader was already unlocked, so I think that's ok. I may try to lock it and then unlock it again though, repeating the twrp steps again. I read on another site (for an LG device) that sometimes the twrp recovery image can be overwritten by the stock recovery image when you reboot after applying twrp via fastboot. The guy there suggested flashing twrp with fastboot, then booting the twrp image file with fasboot boot. When twrp launches (mine did), he said then reboot to recovery from the twrp menu and see if it reboots to twrp or stock. Mind did reboot to recovery with twrp as a result, but after a system reboot, android stock recovery returns.
> 
> I'm testing some steps now.... I noticed on the last twrp load via fasboot boot that I didn't get the "read only" warning that I got when I first tried to verify the twrp image, so maybe I can go ahead and attempt to install supersu to see if I can get root. If root will stick through a reboot, I'll be good... I can always follow this longer path to make future revisions as long as it works.

Click to collapse



Wow, that's good to know info. Thanks for sharing...  Yeah it's interesting a reboot wiped it. I too followed an LG stylo 2 plus post to use as a basic root guide of steps to root this device.  Good luck


----------



## Zemnexx (Mar 5, 2017)

Madman_X2 said:


> I followed the instructions in the front page post on how to unlock the bootloader and actually even redid that step and it came back that the bootloader was already unlocked, so I think that's ok. I may try to lock it and then unlock it again though, repeating the twrp steps again. I read on another site (for an LG device) that sometimes the twrp recovery image can be overwritten by the stock recovery image when you reboot after applying twrp via fastboot. The guy there suggested flashing twrp with fastboot, then booting the twrp image file with fasboot boot. When twrp launches (mine did), he said then reboot to recovery from the twrp menu and see if it reboots to twrp or stock. Mind did reboot to recovery with twrp as a result, but after a system reboot, android stock recovery returns.
> 
> I'm testing some steps now.... I noticed on the last twrp load via fasboot boot that I didn't get the "read only" warning that I got when I first tried to verify the twrp image, so maybe I can go ahead and attempt to install supersu to see if I can get root. If root will stick through a reboot, I'll be good... I can always follow this longer path to make future revisions as long as it works.

Click to collapse




I can tell you that I had to try a few times to get TWRP to flash completely, it was also reverting back to the stock Android recovery after flashing multiple times before finally working. I flashed via fastboot using the command. I tried it a few times, and when it wasn't working, stated over from the beginning with unlocking the boot loader again and it finally flashed. I also performed all the OTA updates before flashing, so unless they released an update in the last few days, doubt they fixed anything.


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Madman_X2 (Mar 5, 2017)

Zemnexx said:


> I can tell you that I had to try a few times to get TWRP to flash completely, it was also reverting back to the stock Android after flashing multiple times before finally working. I flashed via fastboot using the command. I tried it a few times, and when it wasn't working, stated over from the beginning with unlocking the boot loader again and it finally flashed. I also performed all the OTA updates before flashing, so unless they released an update in the last few days, doubt they fixed anything.

Click to collapse



I think your suggestion worked... I basically re-traced all steps, including locking/relocking the bootloader.   I then reflashed twrp.   This time, when completing the step just after the flash (fastboot reboot), I noticed the Android logo come onscreen with "erasing...." which disappeared fairly quickly.  Made me a bit nervous, but I had fastboot boot twrp earlier and made both recovery and system backups prior to taking these steps.  The  tablet essentially did a hard reset.  I set it back up, flashed twrp once more and then did fastboot boot twrp.img and went ahead and installed supersu zip to get root.   Root successful on first boot after rooting.  So I then issued the adb reboot recovery command and there she was.... TWRP in all her glory.   So, looks like I'm good to go.

Thanks to you and NMR2D2156... and all others who contributed pieces along the way!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Zemnexx (Mar 5, 2017)

Madman_X2 said:


> I think your suggestion worked... I basically re-traced all steps, including locking/relocking the bootloader.   I then reflashed twrp.   This time, when completing the step just after the flash (fastboot reboot), I noticed the Android logo come onscreen with "erasing...." which disappeared fairly quickly.  Made me a bit nervous, but I had fastboot boot twrp earlier and made both recovery and system backups prior to taking these steps.  The  tablet essentially did a hard reset.  I set it back up, flashed twrp once more and then did fastboot boot twrp.img and went ahead and installed supersu zip to get root.   Root successful on first boot after rooting.  So I then issued the adb reboot recovery command and there she was.... TWRP in all her glory.   So, looks like I'm good to go.
> 
> Thanks to you and NMR2D2156... and all others who contributed pieces along the way!  Much appreciated!

Click to collapse



Glad to help! Enjoy


----------



## casm23 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey there,

I picked up two of the TB-X103F tablets in Wal-Mart's clearance sale a couple of days ago, and I'm having some difficulty getting lineage-13.0-20170219 to install.

Activating Developer Mode went OK, and there were no issues with unlocking the bootloader.  TWRP 3.0.2 installed fine, and I can boot into it.  /system mounts fine under TWRP.  However, when trying to apply the update from external SD storage, I get the following:


```
E:failed to verify whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.
```

(Note that I get the same result if trying `adb sideload`.)

lineage-13.0-20170219-UNOFFICIAL-x103f.zip has been downloaded three times; its SHA256 hash is 5a952ece0fbbdea2a6f581af8eea31e7749adf6439248300673e25a3bcf6eb0f on each occasion.  Hashes match between the copy on the SD card and the copy on local storage.

I'm afraid that I'm out of ideas at this point.  Could someone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just an idea, if you haven't done it try a different SD card.


----------



## casm23 (Mar 5, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Just an idea, if you haven't done it try a different SD card.

Click to collapse



Should have mentioned that one - I've been through three different SD cards.  Bear in mind that I'm getting the same error using `adb sideload`, though, so the card probably isn't a factor.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 5, 2017)

Really odd...  I installed lineage easy as cake from twrp... I had to wipe cache dalvik and I think I formated just about everything lol...  Newbie trying to figure things out...  But it worked after that


----------



## casm23 (Mar 5, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Just an idea, if you haven't done it try a different SD card.

Click to collapse





NMR2D2156 said:


> Really odd...  I installed lineage easy as cake from twrp... I had to wipe cache dalvik and I think I formated just about everything lol...  Newbie trying to figure things out...  But it worked after that

Click to collapse



Something just occurred to me, and I feel dumb for not asking this earlier.

Would someone please post a picture of the recovery screen that they see immediately after booting into recovery?

I don't want to say why I'm asking for this yet, but I will say that I am *not* seeing a screen full of Chinese characters as referenced earlier in the thread.  But something has crossed my mind.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like this after splash screen


----------



## casm23 (Mar 5, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> Looks like this after splash screen

Click to collapse



Thanks for that.  As suspected, the recovery on my device may not be the correct one.  This is what I have after issuing an `adb reboot recovery`:






What I'm not sure of is why I have what looks like a CWM-based recovery - I followed the download link in the first post of this thread, which redirects to post #65.  Grabbed TWRP-3.0.2_TB-X103F-beta.img from the attachment in that post, flashed it, and got the above.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 6, 2017)

This is the same issue I and the other two posters before you had. Despite getting two confirmations that twrp flashed with OK twice, it did not actually correctly keep the flashed twrp. That screen you showed is the stock recovery of the tablet, unchanged...  Check out a few posts before yours as to clues how to fix...  So far no one has given a concrete answer why this happens.


----------



## casm23 (Mar 6, 2017)

NMR2D2156 said:


> This is the same issue I and the other two posters before you had. Despite getting two confirmations that twrp flashed with OK twice, it did not actually correctly keep the flashed twrp. That screen you showed is the stock recovery of the tablet, unchanged...  Check out a few posts before yours as to clues how to fix...  So far no one has given a concrete answer why this happens.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that - it was exactly what I had suspected.

I went back and re-read the posts you're referring to.  As it turns out, despite having been over them three or four times, I'd managed to completely gloss over the part where doing `fastboot boot /path/to/recovery` may solve the issue.  As it turns out, once I'd done that, the LineageOS image flashed OK (along with the Gapps) and I'm now looking at the LineageOS boot animation 

I still need to do the second tablet that I picked up from scratch.  It may not happen tonight, but I'll get the process that I use for it documented once it's successful.  There was too much experimenting going on with this one to really remember clearly what the sequence of events was, and I'd rather not write it up from half-baked memories of the process.


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 6, 2017)

Glad you got it working...


----------



## AHedgehog (Mar 6, 2017)

*Anyone encounter Chinese after activating fastboot*

Held down left side of volume control and then pressed down power button until vibration began.  Released both. 
Presented with large page full of Chinese with two columns at top
Near bottom there were two entries surrounded by Chinese: SD & WiFi
Thoughts ...


----------



## jtrosky (Mar 6, 2017)

It's a device testing utility...

Sent from my CW-Hi12 using Tapatalk


----------



## alvarez3010 (Mar 8, 2017)

bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you all for this magnificent thread,  this was the first time that i've obtained ROOT not by one of "one click root apps" . Every thing went as described on the first page of this thread. all contributors should be elevated to GODs. 
After having root and TWRP working perfectly, i by mistake pressed the update the software and with the update i lost root access . I still have twrp working fine as is the updated ROM. so, my question is, do i have to start from step one or is there any advice on how to use the recovery to gain root or if i have to start from step one, is there a way not to loose the twrp recovery and then have to flash it again ? thanks everybody .


----------



## alvarez3010 (Mar 8, 2017)

alvarez3010 said:


> Thank you all for this magnificent thread, this was the first time that i've obtained ROOT not by one of "one click root apps" . Every thing went as described on the first page of this thread. all contributors should be elevated to GODs.
> After having root and TWRP working perfectly, i by mistake pressed the update the software and with the update i lost root access . I still have twrp working fine as is the updated ROM. so, my question is, do i have to start from step one or is there any advice on how to use the recovery to gain root or if i have to start from step one, is there a way not to loose the twrp recovery and then have to flash it again ? thanks everybody .

Click to collapse



A few hours after and I found a supersu.zip that I have installed with TWRP and all is well now, I love this tablet. Shame we don't have Walmart in London I had to pay £130 for mine. All the best for the future.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Mar 9, 2017)

I managed to get my build environment up and running and did a successful build. If anyone is interested here is my build. There are no fixes just a sync with the repo. Also no root built in. Need to flash SuperSU for root.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83FI26rMA8ZcmxSejZISERoOTA/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## ilan316 (Mar 13, 2017)

If its not an issue ,
can any one make a youtube tutorial on how to root this device

i have tried to understand what you all wrote above , but i am too beginner to try to do that without a visual help.


----------



## Hohobobo (Mar 18, 2017)

*Time bug*

I don't know if it's with the recovery or the ROM (leneage) but every time I reboot the time is wrong. I have to sync with network to get the correct Time. Any thoughts?


----------



## NMR2D2156 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hohobobo said:


> I don't know if it's with the recovery or the ROM (leneage) but every time I reboot the time is wrong. I have to sync with network to get the correct Time. Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



This was already discussed. Appears to be a bug and was reported, unfortunately it doesn't  look like it has been addressed. I am hopeful it will. I have tried a few play store gps time sync apps to sync the time, but they do not work even with root.


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TimD123 (Mar 19, 2017)

bbelos said:


> Well, this should be the boot.img that goes with 161121.  http://d-h.st/Rt8v
> 
> I make no guarantees that it will fix the error, but feel free to try it out.

Click to collapse



Do you still have this boot.img? I'm in the same boat. Or does anybody know of a mirror?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TimD123 (Mar 20, 2017)

aslezak said:


> Thanks this worked!  I was able to apply the OTA update after flashing your boot.img :good:
> 
> *jmo* -- could you please replace the boot.img in your .zip https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=137503 with the one provided by bbelos?  His is the correct stock boot.img
> 
> *Trekz* --  download the stock .zip from jmo (link above), extract, then replace the boot.img with the one provided by bbelos (below).  Make sure you've rebooted the tablet into the bootloader "adb reboot bootloader", then run flash-all.bat from inside the extracted zip folder.  You may also need to reset to Factory (Settings / Backup & reset) after doing this.  Once I did this I was able to use the OTA update from the usual system prompts (Settings / About tablet / System Update).

Click to collapse


 @aslezak Do you still have a copy of this boot.img?  I've tried to download it but no go and I can't seem to find any mirrors. @imo didn't replace it in the .zip as far as I can tell.

Thanks


----------



## Bfef (Mar 21, 2017)

Well I picked one up from Argos in the UK for £120, thanks to this thread have successfully put the Lineage ROM on it. Many thanks to all the people who made it possible!


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Mar 23, 2017)

Just got a notice that an update was available. Anyone try it out yet? 

I'm afraid to just go ahead and do it in case I lose the ability to root and flash roms. Ironically enough I'm still on stock due to being busy so I don't want to take any chances. The update file was several hundred megabytes so I'm thinking it could be a big upgrade. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Mar 23, 2017)

bornagainpenguin said:


> Just got a notice that an update was available. Anyone try it out yet?
> 
> I'm afraid to just go ahead and do it in case I lose the ability to root and flash roms. Ironically enough I'm still on stock due to being busy so I don't want to take any chances. The update file was several hundred megabytes so I'm thinking it could be a big upgrade.

Click to collapse



Hmm, since my wife has no interest in rooting or lineage I will update hers tonight. I am guessing that it is just a security update though. Very cool that Lenovo is actually still pushing out updates for such a budget device.


----------



## jtrosky (Mar 23, 2017)

Since I really haven't been using mine (I have over 10 tablets - it's an (expensive) hobby of mine), I went ahead and did a Full Unroot (from SuperSU) and then updated.  The update worked fine, but it's still Android 6.0.1 with the same kernel version.  Not really sure what changed, to be honest.  I'll try re-rooting it shortly and report back...

My latest "thing" has been dual-boot (Windows 10 & Android/RemixOS) Chinese tablets with keyboard docks (Onda Obook 11 Plus, Chuwi Hi12, Chuwi Hi10 Pro and Chuwi Hi10 Plus).  Very, very cool devices!    Sorry, getting off-topic...  Will report-back.

EDIT:  Was able to re-root easily using same TWRP and same SuperSU that I used previously...  All seems well.

EDIT2:  Ok, I *think* I see why the update was so big...  It looks like Lenovo is officially supporting this device now - it now has it's own section on their website here:

http://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/tablets/a-series/tab-10/downloads

When you connect the tablet to you PC now (after the update), it creates it's own drive (besides the normal "Internal Storage" drive) that contains a "Mobile Assistant" application.  Allows you to access all sorts of stuff on your tablet from your PC.  Also, at the website above, there is a link to download the "Lenovo Smart Assistant" - which is how they want you to upgrade the device now.  It seems that they don't give you a way to download the update files from the website directly though...  I guess they want you updating via OTA or via this new PC application....

At least, I *think* this is all new!    Unfortunately, I didn't "capture" the update .zip file from my tablet before updating, which is something that I normally do.  Can someone else "capture" the update file after the tablet downloads it (via OTA) and before they reboot the tablet to apply the update?  Would be nice to have it available...

Sent from my OBOOK 11 PLUS DUALOS using Tapatalk


----------



## Pavina (Mar 27, 2017)

Think the Lenovo Smart Assisstant tool has as Rescue Device mode to download temporary .zip to pc


----------



## GartimusPrime (Mar 31, 2017)

Alrighty, nothing special, just an upstream build, no fixes. March 1st security patch included. No root included.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83FI26rMA8ZaFIyekl2OTFpY2c/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## isaac2k10 (Apr 1, 2017)

Anyone got a stock rooted room that's completely updated. I can't seem to successfully unroot and update. Be very appreciated. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## jtrosky (Apr 8, 2017)

The battery life of this tablet is simply amazing...  I haven't been using it, but left it on - it's been on since 3/23 and estimates that it still has 10 days left (at about 35% still)!  Granted, I haven't been using it, but that is still some amazing sleep time since wifi is on 24/7 and it wakes up to get emails, etc...  I've never seen an Android tablet last so long....  Crazy...

Sent from my Hi10 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 8, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> The battery life of this tablet is simply amazing... I haven't been using it, but left it on - it's been on since 3/23 and estimates that it still has 10 days left (at about 35% still)! Granted, I haven't been using it, but that is still some amazing sleep time since wifi is on 24/7 and it wakes up to get emails, etc... I've never seen an Android tablet last so long.... Crazy...

Click to collapse



Stock or Lineage?


----------



## jtrosky (Apr 8, 2017)

Stock

Sent from my Hi10 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone interested in a lineage build with April 1st security patch?


----------



## ilan316 (Apr 10, 2017)

need help on rooting device


----------



## Bfef (Apr 11, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Alrighty, nothing special, just an upstream build, no fixes. March 1st security patch included. No root included.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83FI26rMA8ZaFIyekl2OTFpY2c/view?usp=drivesdk

Click to collapse



This is a better ROM, lots of UI changes. It just looks a lot more finished and professional.


----------



## Pavina (Apr 11, 2017)

I have stock official firmware with updates. I have locked device with pin-code.  On 23. march update, I got the "add user" option on lockscreen. Do not want it.
The "Add users when device is locked" is not ticked. Tried to tick on/off. Nothing helps. Is it a general bug? I dont whant to reset device if it does not help.
Still present in april uppdate...


----------



## hahahin (Apr 18, 2017)

camera on leneage seems really dark.


----------



## kgorilla (Apr 19, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Anyone interested in a lineage build with April 1st security patch?

Click to collapse



I would appreciate it!  

Thanks much


----------



## johoso (Apr 21, 2017)

So the bugs with lineage are what? 
1. Time is always wrong unless synced with network.
2. WiFi randomly disconnects and connects.
3. Sound is not as loud as stock ROM.
4. Camera is too dark.

Anything I forgot?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 21, 2017)

johoso said:


> So the bugs with lineage are what?
> 1. Time is always wrong unless synced with network.
> 2. WiFi randomly disconnects and connects.
> 3. Sound is not as loud as stock ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have the WiFi disconnecting issue.
I don't use the camera on tablets usually.
I only use headphones.
I do have the time issue but I am always connected to a network. It only seems to be when you are not connected then reboot. As long as you don't reboot it stays correct.
I have not found any bugs that make lineage unusable.
I do feel that stock battery is a bit better but not by much.


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Bfef (Apr 21, 2017)

johoso said:


> So the bugs with lineage are what?
> 1. Time is always wrong unless synced with network.
> 2. WiFi randomly disconnects and connects.
> 3. Sound is not as loud as stock ROM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lineage bugs on mine:
1) The clock bug
2) The first time any noise is made the speakers crackle for a brief moment. It's only the initial beginning of a sound that does it, once playing it's fine. Stock never did this - have played about with the graphic but it didn't help.
3) If I set the Wifi to turn off (settings / wifi / advanced / keep wifi on during sleep / "never" or "only when plugged in") the wifi never comes back on when the tablet is woken. I have been using the power control widget to toggle it off/on after waking the tablet.
That's all for me


----------



## alvarez3010 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have the same problem, got the update on my sd card and flasher, flashify, rasher fail to install. my last atempt was through TWRP and all looks well and then reboots back in TWRP recovery, when i reboot to system i get a " fail to install the update "

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




GartimusPrime said:


> Anyone interested in a lineage build with April 1st security patch?

Click to collapse



This was the first time that i''ve installed a true new android OS, i've been using it for the past 10 days and i love every bit of it. only noticed that the battery drains a bit faster then the stock rom but nothing big. great work superkudos for you . Real thank you.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 22, 2017)

alvarez3010 said:


> I have the same problem, got the update on my sd card and flasher, flashify, rasher fail to install. my last atempt was through TWRP and all looks well and then reboots back in TWRP recovery, when i reboot to system i get a " fail to install the update "
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad you enjoy it. I wish I could take the credit, however @bbelos is the true winner here. I Just synced with his trees and all I can do is upstream changes, he does the fixes and such.


----------



## Yakuman (Apr 22, 2017)

Has anyone found tempered glass for this device?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 22, 2017)

Yakuman said:


> Has anyone found tempered glass for this device?

Click to collapse



I use this one on mine and my wife's.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01BTR7W1C/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mmidgley (Apr 26, 2017)

Where do i find the stock Lenovo ROM?  The Lenovo Smart Assistant doesn't seem to know this device series exists.


----------



## DorfPilot (Apr 26, 2017)

*Flash Broken Tablets*

Hello,
I have several of these tablets, all with Android broken.  I don't know the device history.

Boot gives error: "Unfortunately process com.android.phone has stopped."
Boot on another device gives error: "Unfortunately System UI has stopped."

The devices do not boot correctly.

I would like to flash these with the stock ROM.  I cannot get into Android setting to enable debug.
Can anyone walk me though what to do, or send me in the right direction?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 27, 2017)

DorfPilot said:


> Hello,
> I have several of these tablets, all with Android broken. I don't know the device history.
> 
> Boot gives error: "Unfortunately process com.android.phone has stopped."
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you attempted to enter recovery and do a factory reset?
As of  right now there is no stock ROM and firmware is not available from lenovo. If factory reset doesn't work for you, you may be able to flash twrp and either flash someone's twrp backup from stock or install lineage which works just as good as stock IMHO.

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




mmidgley said:


> Where do i find the stock Lenovo ROM? The Lenovo Smart Assistant doesn't seem to know this device series exists.

Click to collapse



As of right now, no stock ROM exists for this device. Best case scenario is flashing someone else twrp backup


----------



## mmidgley (Apr 27, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> As of right now, no stock ROM exists for this device. Best case scenario is flashing someone else twrp backup

Click to collapse



The tablet is in warranty and Lenovo agreed to fix it via their Depot Warranty policy.  If a similar issue occurs after warranty coverage I suppose I'd be trying out Lineage or some other rom.  It sure would save me (and Lenovo) money and time if they'd just let me download the rom.  They do it for their other products via their recovery windows app!     thanks.


----------



## vampirefo (Apr 27, 2017)

mmidgley said:


> The tablet is in warranty and Lenovo agreed to fix it via their Depot Warranty policy. If a similar issue occurs after warranty coverage I suppose I'd be trying out Lineage or some other rom. It sure would save me (and Lenovo) money and time if they'd just let me download the rom. They do it for their other products via their recovery windows app! thanks.

Click to collapse



I am surprised as many people here use this tablet, no one has made a stock rom.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 27, 2017)

vampirefo said:


> I am surprised as many people here use this tablet, no one has made a stock rom.

Click to collapse



If I even had any idea how to do it, I would. Lots of people have a use for one.


----------



## jtrosky (Apr 28, 2017)

I was under the impression that you could restore this tablet to stock default using the Smart Assistant that you can download from here (for this device):

http://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/tablets/a-series/tab-10/downloads

Is that not the case?

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (Apr 28, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> I was under the impression that you could restore this tablet to stock default using the Smart Assistant that you can download from here (for this device):
> 
> http://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/tablets/a-series/tab-10/downloads
> 
> Is that not the case?

Click to collapse



Someone a few posts back said that it doesn't recognize our tablet ad a supported device


----------



## jtrosky (Apr 28, 2017)

That's strange - because that is how I found out about that site - it detected my device and took me there - so I assumed it would restore our device...  I'll have to take a closer look later and see if I can restore mine...  Will report back.

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kgorilla (Apr 30, 2017)

Not really sure what one would be missing with the stock ROM as I found it overall so sluggish it made the tablet unusable.  

I edited a couple lines in build.prop and now directvnow works, which was the only app I came across that had issues with a custom ROM.   

GartimusPrime, any way to get that latest rev of lineage?  I'm digging it very much, thanks!!


----------



## hognot (May 1, 2017)

I know its a stretch, but if someone could port Kali nethunt for this tablet...... Now that would be something!


----------



## Sinned383 (May 1, 2017)

20tibby_gt06 said:


> Absolutely loving this tablet. Now with LineageOS, it has become perfect!
> 
> The battery is an absolute beast!
> Xposed works perfect and have been able to add modules without issue.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which xposed SDK did you install? I've had problems with booting up after installing.


----------



## DorfPilot (May 1, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Have you attempted to enter recovery and do a factory reset?
> As of  right now there is no stock ROM and firmware is not available from lenovo. If factory reset doesn't work for you, you may be able to flash twrp and either flash someone's twrp backup from stock or install lineage which works just as good as stock IMHO.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Click to collapse



I should have said that earlier; factory reset runs successfully, but does not fix the problem. 
I cannot properly boot up the device to enable USB debugging.  In ADB, "adb devices" does not display the device.  However, I do get a response trying to sideload a file, after selecting "Apply update from ADB in the recovery  menu:

"E: unknown volume for path [/sideload/package.zip]
EL footer is wrong
E: signature verification failed
Installation aborted"

I am trying to work out what other recovery options I might have.
Any insights?

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




jtrosky said:


> I was under the impression that you could restore this tablet to stock default using the Smart Assistant that you can download [. . .]
> 
> Is that not the case?
> 
> Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Lenovo Smart Assistant only covers a very limited selection of devices.  As far as I can tell from messing with the tool (trying to get it to fix several of the TB-X103F) this is the complete list of devices it recognizes:

A6000
A6010
A6020a40
A6020a41
A6020a46
A6020l36
A6020l37
K920
P1a42
S60-a
S856
Z90a40


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 1, 2017)

DorfPilot said:


> I should have said that earlier; factory reset runs successfully, but does not fix the problem.
> I cannot properly boot up the device to enable USB debugging. In ADB, "adb devices" does not display the device. However, I do get a response trying to sideload a file, after selecting "Apply update from ADB in the recovery menu:
> 
> "E: unknown volume for path [/sideload/package.zip]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Yakuman (May 4, 2017)

I'm stuck with a TB-X103F that is passcode locked. I can't get into the bootloader and I can't do USB debugging. I also can't get to a settings menu in Android. Is there any way to reset this thing to factory defaults?


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 4, 2017)

Yakuman said:


> I'm stuck with a TB-X103F that is passcode locked. I can't get into the bootloader and I can't do USB debugging. I also can't get to a settings menu in Android. Is there any way to reset this thing to factory defaults?

Click to collapse



I believe the only way would be to try to flash TRWP and flash either Lineage or someone's twrp backup. With a locked bootloader though I am not sure that will work. Have you been able to access recovery?


----------



## Yakuman (May 4, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I believe the only way would be to try to flash TRWP and flash either Lineage or someone's twrp backup. With a locked bootloader though I am not sure that will work. Have you been able to access recovery?

Click to collapse



Nope. Can't do anything. This was an unfortunate decision by Lenovo not to allow access to restore device. At least with an iPad you can connect to iTunes and wipe the device if you don't have the passcode.


----------



## ownjoouk (May 6, 2017)

I'm on the latest stock ROM. Can I still unlock the bootloader after the update?

Also is the performance difference worth it? I find the stock ROM super laggy.

Also can anyone point me to the latest lineage ROM?


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 6, 2017)

ownjoouk said:


> I'm on the latest stock ROM. Can I still unlock the bootloader after the update?
> 
> Also is the performance difference worth it? I find the stock ROM super laggy.
> 
> Also can anyone point me to the latest lineage ROM?

Click to collapse



I find that lineage is better than stock but it is all personal opinion. Currently I have 29 days of battery left in stand by mode. 
I have been building the lineage roms but only with the upstream changes and security updates. Only @bbelos can do fixes and such. I haven't been posting any because there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest and I don't have good upload speed so I have to do it at a friend's house.
As far as I know you should be able to still unlock your bootloader I don't believe Lenovo really cares if we do.


----------



## ownjoouk (May 6, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I find that lineage is better than stock but it is all personal opinion. Currently I have 29 days of battery left in stand by mode.
> I have been building the lineage roms but only with the upstream changes and security updates. Only @bbelos can do fixes and such. I haven't been posting any because there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest and I don't have good upload speed so I have to do it at a friend's house.
> As far as I know you should be able to still unlock your bootloader I don't believe Lenovo really cares if we do.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response.

I took the plunge. Just about to install xposed.

I had a little trouble getting twrp on but I booted to it after install and all is fine.

Shame there's no take on this but at least there is a fully working lineage rom so thanks for the updates.

It definitely seems better than stock so far.


----------



## fullflex (May 7, 2017)

I just want to thank everybody for their work.

When i first purchased the TB-X103F I didn't think I would be able to mod this tablet but here I am with with a custom recovery, a rooted and bloat-less operating system with xposed frame and all the modules I need!

Thanks again!


----------



## r0man123 (May 8, 2017)

hi, noob here, trying to root this tablet, have a question

First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06! - *all done*

as i understand now i need to flash "Fastbootable image" (post 59) (i am new user cant post link), however folder is empty but there is another file from jmo - called 201601011902-FASTBOOT-TB-X103F_S000021_161121_ROW.zip - is this the file i need to install? 

thanks


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 8, 2017)

r0man123 said:


> hi, noob here, trying to root this tablet, have a question
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06! - all done
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not quiet sure what you are asking. Should be just as simple as unlocking the bootloader and either flashing twrp to the device or just booting it. Then you can flash supersu to acquire root. After that it's up to you to flash a custom Rom or stay stock with xposed.


----------



## Bfef (May 8, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I find that lineage is better than stock but it is all personal opinion. Currently I have 29 days of battery left in stand by mode.
> I have been building the lineage roms but only with the upstream changes and security updates. Only @bbelos can do fixes and such. I haven't been posting any because there doesn't seem to be a lot of interest and I don't have good upload speed so I have to do it at a friend's house.
> As far as I know you should be able to still unlock your bootloader I don't believe Lenovo really cares if we do.

Click to collapse



I'm interested in your roms  please continue to upload :good:


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 8, 2017)

Here is a recent build I did for the 5th, remember, no fixes, just upstream changes and such.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83FI26rMA8ZT1hkb2tiaFhHNmc/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## r0man123 (May 9, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Not quiet sure what you are asking. Should be just as simple as unlocking the bootloader and either flashing twrp to the device or just booting it. Then you can flash supersu to acquire root. After that it's up to you to flash a custom Rom or stay stock with xposed.

Click to collapse



i unlocked bootloader, now i need to install supersu, but i get message  "failed to verify whole file signature " so this means i need to install this twrp, or no or what should i do? i am using fastboot to install twrp file provided in this thread
C:\android>fastboot flash recovery TWRP-3.0.2_TB-x103f.img
target reported max download size of 262144000 bytes
sending 'recovery' (11706 KB)...
OKAY [  0.371s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.224s]
finished.
nothing hapeneds... what am i doing wrong?


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 9, 2017)

r0man123 said:


> i unlocked bootloader, now i need to install supersu, but i get message "failed to verify whole file signature " so this means i need to install this twrp, or no or what should i do? i am using fastboot to install twrp file provided in this thread
> C:\android>fastboot flash recovery TWRP-3.0.2_TB-x103f.img
> target reported max download size of 262144000 bytes
> sending 'recovery' (11706 KB)...
> ...

Click to collapse



If you did fastboot flash then that means you have flashed twrp to your device. You now need to enter recovery (twrp) and flash supersu. I believe it is power + vol up.


----------



## r0man123 (May 9, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> If you did fastboot flash then that means you have flashed twrp to your device. You now need to enter recovery (twrp) and flash supersu. I believe it is power + vol up.

Click to collapse



thats right, but problem is it gets me to same recovery screen as before, no twrp,  and supersu does not work... looks like twrp never installs, or i am  doing something wrong, are there any other ways to install twrp for this device (google gives me odin but thats now going to work)? thanks


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 9, 2017)

r0man123 said:


> thats right, but problem is it gets me to same recovery screen as before, no twrp, and supersu does not work... looks like twrp never installs, or i am doing something wrong, are there any other ways to install twrp for this device (google gives me odin but thats now going to work)? thanks

Click to collapse



For now I would try fastboot boot recovery.img and flash twrp from there. That will temporarily flash twrp to your device


----------



## r0man123 (May 9, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> For now I would try fastboot boot recovery.img and flash twrp from there. That will temporarily flash twrp to your device

Click to collapse



You are The Man. :good: thanks, it worked


----------



## DorfPilot (May 9, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> DorfPilot;72117873
> As of right now the only working recovery said:
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## hizzur (May 9, 2017)

*Hizzur's question*

what is lenovo tablet? please answer


----------



## Yakuman (May 9, 2017)

hizzur said:


> what is lenovo tablet? please answer

Click to collapse



The tablet was a one-off released for Wal-Mart's Black Friday sale in the USA last year. They were on a display and were sold at around $100 while supplies lasted. It is not part of Lenovo's regular product line.


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 9, 2017)

hizzur said:


> what is lenovo tablet? please answer

Click to collapse



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Refurbis...Android-6-0-Marshmallow-Slate-Black/305166749


----------



## Bfef (May 10, 2017)

Yakuman said:


> The tablet was a one-off released for Wal-Mart's Black Friday sale in the USA last year. They were on a display and were sold at around $100 while supplies lasted. It is not part of Lenovo's regular product line.

Click to collapse



It's still available in the UK from Argos, see here:
http://www.argos.co.uk/product/5315666


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jtrosky (May 10, 2017)

Bfef said:


> It's still available in the UK from Argos, see here:
> http://www.argos.co.uk/product/5315666

Click to collapse



That is a different tablet.  Looks the same but it's a different model (it's an A10-30).  For example, it has 2GB of RAM whereas the "Walmart Lenovo" only has 1GB of RAM and I'm sure that there are other differences as well (it's probably higher resolution, etc).

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bfef (May 10, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> That is a different tablet.  Looks the same but it's a different model (it's an A10-30).  For example, it has 2GB of RAM whereas the "Walmart Lenovo" only has 1GB of RAM and I'm sure that there are other differences as well (it's probably higher resolution, etc).
> 
> Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Apologies, you are correct. Thought it was the right one from memory....


----------



## bornagainpenguin (May 10, 2017)

Well speaking for myself, my local Walmart still has something like twenty or thirty of these they're still trying to get $109 for. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bfef (May 10, 2017)

Bfef said:


> It's still available in the UK from Argos, see here:
> http://www.argos.co.uk/product/5315666

Click to collapse



Well there's something strange going on, I think the Lenovo Tab A10-30 is the same thing as the TB-X103F.
I checked my tablet just now after getting home from work and my tablet and the one I linked on Argos are the same thing.
Mine has a serial sticker on the back that says "Model: Lenovo TB-X103F" but Argos are selling it as an A10-30.
That is to say, I bought an A10-30 but on inspecting the back it says TB-X103F.
It certainly takes the Lineage ROM from this thread OK. Maybe that's why I had so much trouble finding ADB drivers for it?

The specs are:
CPU = quad core ARM A7 (Qualcomm APQ8009) at 1.3GHz
Graphics = Qualcomm Adreno 304 at 456MHz
Display = 1280x800 160dpi
RAM = 2GB
ROM = 16GB
Camera = 5Mpix rear / 2 Mpix front

So it seems that the Walmart tablet is an A10-30 with 1GB RAM but otherwise identical......?!


----------



## jtrosky (May 10, 2017)

That's interesting!  Maybe they are the same except for the RAM amount?  

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

Wait a minute, when I look up the A10, I see that it has these specs:

Specs

CPU 1.5GHz MediaTek MT8165 Processor (64-bit, quad core)
RAM Included 2GB
Storage Drive Size 16GB
Storage Drive Typee MMC

Display Resolution 1920 x 1200
Graphics ChipMali-T760 MP2
Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n
Has BluetoothYes
OSAndroid 5.0
Camera Resolution8MP
Front-Facing Camera Resolution5MP
Ports3.5mm audio jack
Card Readers microSD
Warranty / Support One year
Size 9.72 x 6.73 x 0.35 inches
Weight 1.1 pounds

So if you bought an A10, it almost sounds like they sent you a X103F instead!  Are you sure yours has 2GB of RAM in it?  The A10 has a higher res screen, different/faster processor and graphics processor....

*EDIT:  My bad - there is an A10-70 (specs above) and an A10-30, which sounds like it's the same thing as the x103f with 2gb of RAM instead fo 1Gb - so yes, I think that you are 100% correct!*


Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bfef (May 10, 2017)

Thanks *jtrosky* - but the mystery deepens....
The Argos listing for the A10-70 only says 1GB RAM in the detail spec but 2GB in the general spec, lol what's going on!!!
Why can't Lenovo keep the RAM consistent! Looks like a nice tablet for two hundred smackers though 
http://www.argos.co.uk/product/4123691


----------



## jtrosky (May 11, 2017)

Honestly, if you want a nice tablet for ~$200, look into a Chuwi Hi10 Pro.  All metal, quad-core Intel tablet with 4GB RAM and 64B storage that dual-boots Win10 and Android 5 (or RemixOS 2).  Plus they have an available keybord dock for it....  I have (2) - and a Chuwi Hi10 Plus (a little bigger).  LOVE them.  Only drawback is that they are stuck on Android 5.x because Intel quit supporting Android after that...

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (May 11, 2017)

But I must say, with these quad-core intel tablets, you'd be lucky to get 5 or 6 days standby/idle time (compared to month on the Lenovo!)...  The Intel tablets are much faster while using though...  Pros/cons, I guess.  I've never seen a tablet last as long in standby/idle as this Lenovo.  Not even close.

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ownjoouk (May 11, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Here is a recent build I did for the 5th, remember, no fixes, just upstream changes and such.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B83FI26rMA8ZT1hkb2tiaFhHNmc/view?usp=drivesdk

Click to collapse




I too am also interested in your builds. Thanks!


----------



## mrew42 (May 15, 2017)

Bfef said:


> Well there's something strange going on, I think the Lenovo Tab A10-30 is the same thing as the TB-X103F.
> I checked my tablet just now after getting home from work and my tablet and the one I linked on Argos are the same thing.
> Mine has a serial sticker on the back that says "Model: Lenovo TB-X103F" but Argos are selling it as an A10-30.
> That is to say, I bought an A10-30 but on inspecting the back it says TB-X103F.
> ...

Click to collapse



I just bought this http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6779469
Which is essentially the same as above. But a different model number and mine is defo  an TB-X103F


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 16, 2017)

*LineageOS 14.1 [Nougat 7.1.2]*

For anyone who may be interested, @bbelos has been kind enough to get LineageOS 14.1 Nougat ported to our device. I have started a new thread dedicated to discussion and bugs.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...o-tb-x103f-t3607253/post72307486#post72307486


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 16, 2017)

New build is up in the new thread with fixed time bug! Thanks @bbelos!


----------



## racereed (May 17, 2017)

*Bootlaoder Not Changing*

Hey, I'm kind of new to this and I managed to update to the Legacy Drive with flashboot. I think it worked and I've got root access and able to replace the bootloader.zip file for a custom bootloader, but I keep getting the old Lenovo bootloader.  I'm not sure what to do from here.   i know it's replacing the file because the size is a lot smaller and you can see that with RootBrowser.  Seems like I'm booting up a recovery or something.  I'd really appreciate some help.  

Thanks for sharing the Lineage ROM!  This is a pretty important project for me, we are actually trying to modify these tablets with our software to build a prototype for our own product.  Really need the bootloader changed. 

I've been through all of this.  To be honest, I don't really know what I'm doing.


----------



## jtrosky (May 17, 2017)

racereed said:


> Hey, I'm kind of new to this and I managed to update to the Legacy Drive with flashboot. I think it worked and I've got root access and able to replace the bootloader.zip file for a custom bootloader, but I keep getting the old Lenovo bootloader.  I'm not sure what to do from here.   i know it's replacing the file because the size is a lot smaller and you can see that with RootBrowser.  Seems like I'm booting up a recovery or something.  I'd really appreciate some help.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the Lineage ROM!  This is a pretty important project for me, we are actually trying to modify these tablets with our software to build a prototype for our own product.  Really need the bootloader changed.
> 
> I've been through all of this.  To be honest, I don't really know what I'm doing.

Click to collapse



I'm not quite clear on what you are trying to do..

We don't replace the bootloader - we simply unlock it so that we can then root and/or install a custom ROM.  It sounds like you've already accomplished that part if you now have root access.

What is "Legacy Drive"?

just to clarify - are you now able to boot into stock android and does it have root capabilities?  If so, what else are you looking to do?

Exactly what steps have you done?  I think there is some terminology confusion here at a minimum...

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 17, 2017)

Anyone interested in Resurrection Remix for our tab? I successfully built it and it works great. I thought about opening a new thread for it but wanna see if there is any interest?


----------



## jtrosky (May 17, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Anyone interested in Resurrection Remix for our tab? I successfully built it and it works great. I thought about opening a new thread for it but wanna see if there is any interest?

Click to collapse



What is it exactly?  I understand that it's a ROM, but what advantages does it have over stock and/or Lineage?

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 17, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> What is it exactly? I understand that it's a ROM, but what advantages does it have over stock and/or Lineage?

Click to collapse



It's really just an alternative Rom. It has a few extras built in, uses Substraum for theming. Multiple ways to change the look and feel all around. Just thought I would throw it out there as an  option. 
http://www.resurrectionremix.com


----------



## jtrosky (May 17, 2017)

In my opinion, you can never have too many ROM choices!   

I'm sure that I speak for everyone when I say that we appreciate the work that you put into building it - might as well share it!

Sent from my Vi10 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 17, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> In my opinion, you can never have too many ROM choices!
> 
> I'm sure that I speak for everyone when I say that we appreciate the work that you put into building it - might as well share it!

Click to collapse



Awesome! Also trying to figure things out with the other thread. I would love to know if people are using lineage and if they are having issues. Shoot me a reply in the thread. Let's get some discussions going!
I also need to know if there are any flashaholics like myself out there. Do we want weeklies or nighties or nothing at all haha. Let me know stuff in the other thread!


----------



## bornagainpenguin (May 17, 2017)

There's interest! More roms are a good thing! 

I plan on making links to the other threads at the first one of this thread I've just been busy as heck. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 17, 2017)

So possibly tomorrow I will upload my Resurrection Remix build here just to see if people like it or not. If you do I will start a thread for it with one disclaimer: @bbelos does not use RR, therefore if there are any bugs, I will do what I can to fix it but I am not quite there yet for doing fixes. As of right now, everything seems to be working great.


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 18, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> So possibly tomorrow I will upload my Resurrection Remix build here just to see if people like it or not. If you do I will start a thread for it with one disclaimer: @bbelos does not use RR, therefore if there are any bugs, I will do what I can to fix it but I am not quite there yet for doing fixes. As of right now, everything seems to be working great.

Click to collapse



So I am having issues uploading it with my work WiFi and my WiFi sucks. I will try to do it this evening from my churches WiFi  (weird, I know).


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 19, 2017)

Ok do as promised and a bit late, here is my first build of Resurrection Remix. If enough people like it and there is enough interests, I may start a new thread for it.

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=745425885120732755


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 19, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> Ok do as promised and a bit late, here is my first build of Resurrection Remix. If enough people like it and there is enough interests, I may start a new thread for it.
> 
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=745425885120732755

Click to collapse



Anyone have an opportunity to try it??


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 21, 2017)

Just an FYI. I have created a new thread for our Tab. This time for Resurrection Remix! Come visit!

https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...8-3-lenovo-t3609826/post72370729#post72370729


----------



## racereed (May 22, 2017)

*A little problem*

Thanks for the build.  I sure hope someone can help me get this going.
 I'm on a Marshmallow 6.01 TB-x103f.  

When I'm installing this in the TWRP, I'm getting a  "updater process ended with error 7".  I went with the fix here.  Then I just got another error. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522762

Any ideas on what's happening wrong?  Not sure that it matters, but I'm using fastboot to access twrp.img.  And I'm accessing the Rom from downloads folder in the tablet. 





bbelos said:


> Alright, I have a Lineage 13.0 build for anyone anxious to try it out.
> 
> It's not 100% working but it seems to be in pretty decent shape.
> Working:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 22, 2017)

racereed said:


> Thanks for the build. I sure hope someone can help me get this going.
> I'm on a Marshmallow 6.01 TB-x103f.
> 
> When I'm installing this in the TWRP, I'm getting a "updater process ended with error 7". I went with the fix here. Then I just got another error.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this thread out, should answer some questions.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/rom-lineageos-14-x-lenovo-tb-x103f-t3607253/page1


----------



## racereed (May 23, 2017)

*Done*

Sorry guys.  Everything is all good.  I was just making a mistake on the upload.  Just in case someone is a dummy like me, maybe this will help.   Of course i should have tried the instructions first!  http://www.lineageosdownloads.com/install-lineage-os/

Thanks a lot!!



racereed said:


> Thanks for the build.  I sure hope someone can help me get this going.
> I'm on a Marshmallow 6.01 TB-x103f.
> 
> When I'm installing this in the TWRP, I'm getting a  "updater process ended with error 7".  I went with the fix here.  Then I just got another error.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Vorlor (May 27, 2017)

*Help*

I accidently formated my tablet.  I was able too fastboot  bbelos fatstboot image but now I have no display. I read somewhere that I lost my calibratoin data.  Can anyone Help me plz.


----------



## GartimusPrime (May 31, 2017)

Well, I got another rom cooked up but unfortunately it's not very good. The Rom is mokee, as of right now there is no customizations and there own mokee center app is full of ads.


----------



## racereed (Jun 2, 2017)

*Boot Logo*

Can anyone tell me where the bootlogo.bin  (might be called something else, but the boot logo file) is located on this tablet?  I've tried to find it with no luck.  Please note that I'm not talking about bootanimation.zip. 
I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jun 6, 2017)

Are you trying to get rid of the nastly orange lenovo screen? That would he cool. I have no idea where that is located unfortunately.


----------



## williamfold (Jun 7, 2017)

racereed said:


> Can anyone tell me where the bootlogo.bin  (might be called something else, but the boot logo file) is located on this tablet?  I've tried to find it with no luck.  Please note that I'm not talking about bootanimation.zip.
> I sure would appreciate it.

Click to collapse



try this:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...guide-how-to-create-custom-boot-logo-t3470473


----------



## racereed (Jun 7, 2017)

*thanks*

That was helpful.  I sent the splash.img over to them.  Hopefully they will work on it.  Thanks for the post. I couldn't find it. 



williamfold said:


> try this:
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...guide-how-to-create-custom-boot-logo-t3470473

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

Still working on it.  Keep you updated. 



GartimusPrime said:


> Are you trying to get rid of the nastly orange lenovo screen? That would he cool. I have no idea where that is located unfortunately.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

Yeah it is ugly.  It's here 
/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/splash 
Now I've just got to figure out how to change it without bricking my device. 




racereed said:


> That was helpful.  I sent the splash.img over to them.  Hopefully they will work on it.  Thanks for the post. I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## racereed (Jun 9, 2017)

*Change Splash.img Ugly Lenovo Bootloader*

Here you go guys.  Have at it! Worked well for me!
https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...-to-create-t3618989/post72597452#post72597452



racereed said:


> That was helpful.  I sent the splash.img over to them.  Hopefully they will work on it.  Thanks for the post. I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## wellfcuk (Jun 9, 2017)

*Question*

Has anyone else has trouble trying to get to the boatloader screen? Everything I use "adb reboot bootloader" the tablet just seems to get stuck with the "lenovo" logo.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jun 9, 2017)

wellfcuk said:


> Has anyone else has trouble trying to get to the boatloader screen? Everything I use "adb reboot bootloader" the tablet just seems to get stuck with the "lenovo" logo.

Click to collapse



I believe it goes to that screen for the bootloader.....


----------



## williamfold (Jun 25, 2017)

Does anyone have an unmodified boot.img backup from the last update? TIA


----------



## ilan316 (Jun 26, 2017)

as anyone willing to do a tutorial on how to root this device , im lost.


----------



## nannycrick (Jul 5, 2017)

Okay. Just got this tablet after my beloved Tab2 A10-70 died a terrible death. A bit easier to root and install TWRP. Got my nandroid backups done (an unrooted one, and one rooted. just in case) but couldn't flash Lineage Nougot in TWRP. Tried to debloat but Google Now Launcher uninstall took it out of commission for a while. Got it to boot TWRP and restored with my rooted namdroid. Is there a way to get rid of Google Now launcher?

BTW.....thanks TONS for everyone who worked hard to get stable root & recovery for this thing!  You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nannycrick (Jul 6, 2017)

ilan316 said:


> as anyone willing to do a tutorial on how to root this device , im lost.

Click to collapse



Ian..I think I can help you. A couple of things you'll need to download into a Windows pc first....
Minimal ADB for Windows, (downloaded from the internet)....install by right clicking the download and choose "Run As Administrator" then reboot the pc
 Download... Stock & TWRP recoveries, (both recovery links are posted on the first page of this discussion)and SuperSU latest version, (downloaded from the net),and put in a folder on your desktop. Label that folder Lenovo TB-X103F so you can always find your stuff.
 Copy SuperSU to root (base) of your sd card. 
 Go back into your folder and right click TWRP to copy in same folder, and rename...recovery. 
  Right click the recovery copy you just made, choose CUT, then open C:/ and find the adb folder, and open it. Paste the recovery there. Then close C:/.
  Go to Start/Run window and type cmd, enter. A Windows Command Line icon will appear. Right click it and choose "Run As Admin". A black window will appear. 
 Type in  cd C:\adb   hit enter. Then type 
 adb fastboot   and hit enter.
 Connect your tablet with it running. 
  Type in adb reboot bootloader then hit enter. The tablet will reboot to Lenovo splash screen. 
Type in   fastboot flash recovery recovery.img  and hit enter. Fastboot will flash the recover to your tablet. The window will say finished when done.
 Type in   fastboot boot recovery  then hit enter. Your tablet should boot into TWRP recovery
 Before you do anything..set your timezone in settings. Then go back to main screen and make a backup. Choose external sd storage. Check ALL the boxes, and hit go. This is your unrooted backup. Store it in your pc folder. It's your butt saver!
When it's done hit the Back button to install SuperSU.zip you stored on your sd card. Install it, and reboot. You've just joined us in the happily rooted world!


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jul 6, 2017)

nannycrick said:


> Okay. Just got this tablet after my beloved Tab2 A10-70 died a terrible death. A bit easier to root and install TWRP. Got my nandroid backups done (an unrooted one, and one rooted. just in case) but couldn't flash Lineage Nougot in TWRP. Tried to debloat but Google Now Launcher uninstall took it out of commission for a while. Got it to boot TWRP and restored with my rooted namdroid. Is there a way to get rid of Google Now launcher?
> 
> BTW.....thanks TONS for everyone who worked hard to get stable root & recovery for this thing! You guys are AWESOME!

Click to collapse



There is now way that I have found to uninstall Google now. Did you get an error when trying to install nougat? Right now I have been running my Resurrection Remix builds and they have been flashing fine.


----------



## nannycrick (Jul 6, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> There is now way that I have found to uninstall Google now. Did you get an error when trying to install nougat? Right now I have been running my Resurrection Remix builds and they have been flashing fine.

Click to collapse



Yes I did get that error. I also tried Resurrection Remix and got the same error. 
How did you uninstall Google Now?
And how did you flash RRN?
I tried installing...thru TWRP..by flashing Lineage OS & Resurrection from the root of the sd card, and root of the internal memory. And both failed each time. I even tried to wipe first. Some roms require it. I'm backup so I was able to recover. I'm missing an important step in this somewhere. 
Sent by my Sammy J3 running J3 Lite v3.


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jul 6, 2017)

nannycrick said:


> Yes I did get that error. I also tried Resurrection Remix and got the same error.
> How did you uninstall Google Now?
> And how did you flash RRN?
> I tried installing...thru TWRP..by flashing Lineage OS & Resurrection from the root of the sd card, and root of the internal memory. And both failed each time. I even tried to wipe first. Some roms require it. I'm backup so I was able to recover. I'm missing an important step in this somewhere.
> Sent by my Sammy J3 running J3 Lite v3.

Click to collapse



Before we got Lineage and RR working, Google Now was a bane in my existence. It was literally the only app that couldn't be frozen or uninstalled without creating a bootloop. We were never able to figure it out. As far as installing a rom, did you do an advanced wipe and wipe everything (except external sd)? I believe I remember that it had to be wiped completely in order to flash.


----------



## nannycrick (Jul 6, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> There is now way that I have found to uninstall Google now. Did you get an error when trying to install nougat? Right now I have been running my Resurrection Remix builds and they have been flashing fine.

Click to collapse





GartimusPrime said:


> Before we got Lineage and RR working, Google Now was a bane in my existence. It was literally the only app that couldn't be frozen or uninstalled without creating a bootloop. We were never able to figure it out. As far as installing a rom, did you do an advanced wipe and wipe everything (except external sd)? I believe I remember that it had to be wiped completely in order to flash.

Click to collapse



Wiped completely as in...
Wipe Dalvik
Wipe Cache
Wipe Data
Wipe System?
Well then...thank God for the dev who taught me to make that first "butt saving" nandroid. It was an XDA dev I believe!

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

Since my last "fav" tablet was a Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70F, I think I'll share a link to this discussion with the good folks over there. Just in case anyone "upgraded" to the Tab10.


----------



## nannycrick (Jul 6, 2017)

Okay....got Lineage installed & running. Google account login done. My home WiFi (a WiFi Tether hack on my Virgin Mobile phone) is slow. Going to my son's house & hook it up there. So far, Lineage is NICE! No bloat, permissive kernel. Job well done!
Thanks for "pimping" my tablet!


----------



## nannycrick (Jul 6, 2017)

Okay....now I'm in business! 
I have Lineage working smoothly. This is how I did it...
Moved...SuperSU v2.82, Lineage, OpenGAPPS 7.1 nano for Arm7 on to the root of my sd card.
COMPLETELY wiped....Cache, Dalvik, Data, System.
Installed...Lineage, GAPPS, SuperSU. 
Once done with all the flashing, rebooted system. (A note for any Noobs...first bootup of any flashed rom will take the longest.) 
After Google account registration, install Busybox by Stericson. Open Busybox, let it load, then hit Smart Install. Then reboot. I keep a downloaded apk of Busybox in files on my sd card. Then everything including Google Play runs nice & smooth! 
A very nice rom!


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jul 7, 2017)

nannycrick said:


> Okay....now I'm in business!
> I have Lineage working smoothly. This is how I did it...
> Moved...SuperSU v2.82, Lineage, OpenGAPPS 7.1 nano for Arm7 on to the root of my sd card.
> COMPLETELY wiped....Cache, Dalvik, Data, System.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you find anymore bugs and if you don't mind, bring em over to the Lineage thread!


----------



## nannycrick (Jul 8, 2017)

Will do.

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




bornagainpenguin said:


> There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!
> 
> We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!
> 
> This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...

Click to collapse



I'm a former Tab2 user, and that forum has grown to HUGE proportions. It also started very much the same way...with one guy caring enough to consolidate as much info as possible on a device, then collabrators added their expertise. Every page is more knowledge to those who may be starting out as "rooters" or just new to this tablet. I'm very glad you'll add links for Lineage and other roms. We all love choices! I added a link on page #36 to the Lenovo Tab2 A10-70F for those who may have that tablet but found this discussion first. Also shared a link to here on that forum. Both tablets different hardware. I hope folks don't get confused which is which. Keep up all the brainstorming. This tablet is only going to get better!


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jul 8, 2017)

I am currently using a build I did today with July 5th as the security patch and I believe 7.1.2_r24 just synced last night. I can't express enough that my friend @bbelos gets 99% percent of the credit for any ROM for this tablet here on out. The other 1% percent was me convincing him to buy this tablet because lenovo had released the source. 
I can't do much as far as adding things and fixing bugs, I am super new to this. I just sync with bbelos and and have a computer to build with. 
Bbelos helps me as much as he can but sometimes life happens. I will do my best and I hope this tablet eventually takes off!


----------



## N810E (Jul 8, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> Not sure what the deal was...  I did a full un-root of my existing setup before I started and the OTA failed (same error as above).  So then I tried flashing the stock boot.img file from earlier in this thread and tried again - OTA still failed.
> 
> Then I restored everything *except* for the boot partition from bbelos' backup.  At this point, after the restores, while I had the SuperSU app installed, I coulnd't even start it because the root binaries were not installed (meaning that I was not rooted - which makes sense since I had previously done a full unroot).  So I downloaded the OTA and it installed fine - without even uninstalling the SuperSU app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in the same situation. Does anyone know where to download bbelos's backup? I can't seem to find a link anywhere!


----------



## GartimusPrime (Jul 9, 2017)

New Lineage build in the Lineage thread. No new fixes. Newest security patch and 7.1.2_r24


----------



## Sinned383 (Jul 22, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> If anyone is interested, multi window mode can be enabled in the build.prop. Works quite well!

Click to collapse



I would like to enable multi window. What change do I make in build.prop?


----------



## Meeoww (Jul 23, 2017)

*First time using an Android device*

Sorry if this too much to ask, but this tablet is my first Android device and tablet. Is there anyone who can post a Youtube video on how to root my tablet? I am so confused and I'm afraid of trying it with this tutorial because it is my only tablet and I don't wanna mess it up. 

--Thanks

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




20tibby_gt06 said:


> Post #25 has the instructions with unlocking the bootloader. It might be hard to follow, but the instructions are:
> 
> Have adb and fastboot installed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what I mean. I have never rooted an Android device and what you just said has me so confused. I don't understand the lingo and I googled the meanings but I don't understand it, honestly it just scrambles my brain. I really just want to root it for f.lux. Thanks for trying i appreciate it.

--Thanks


----------



## Hybrid Divide (Aug 4, 2017)

I finally got Magisk to work without any issue on the lineage ROM, but I still can't get Amazon Prime Video to work.  It'll open, look like it's loading something, and then close.  I can't get a specific error code or anything.  I know it can handle streaming video, because Youtube works just fine, and Amazon Prime Video used to work on this tablet when it was on the stock ROM.

Help?


----------



## johnnyboy4711 (Aug 26, 2017)

*need recovery on tablet prior to flash?if so how?tks*

thanks for your work

just seen it there that the tabelt needs to be rooted.
is there an easier way to root this tablet?
step by step.
thanks really appreciate it
just spent 4 hours going around in circles no joy!
it has me beat


----------



## johnnyboy4711 (Aug 26, 2017)

thanks


----------



## superdragonpt (Aug 27, 2017)

Well just got this tablet today
... already on LOS, great work guys

Lets see if i can add something more to this development

bb

edit: we really need a forum...
edit2: started building stuff .. let's see ..


----------



## GartimusPrime (Aug 28, 2017)

superdragonpt said:


> Well just got this tablet today
> ... already on LOS, great work guys
> 
> Lets see if i can add something more to this development
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried my best and some great help from a friend of mine, he deserves all the credit @bbelos.
I have an RR thread and a Lineage thread, would love to have some more help!


----------



## superdragonpt (Aug 28, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> I tried my best and some great help from a friend of mine, he deserves all the credit @bbelos.
> I have an RR thread and a Lineage thread, would love to have some more help!

Click to collapse




Already started 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-aicp-12-1-lenovo-tb-x103f-7-1-2-t3663715

AICP released

bb


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GartimusPrime (Aug 28, 2017)

superdragonpt said:


> Already started
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-aicp-12-1-lenovo-tb-x103f-7-1-2-t3663715
> 
> AICP released
> ...

Click to collapse



Friggen awesome!

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------




superdragonpt said:


> Already started
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-aicp-12-1-lenovo-tb-x103f-7-1-2-t3663715
> 
> AICP released
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! I was trying a few days ago to get a new rom started but i am still new at this, thanks! Aospa didnt play nice....


----------



## webeau (Sep 1, 2017)

Does anyone have the stock boot.img or can make a copy?  I'd like to use magisk and it requires the original boot.img for my device in order to work.  Thanks!


----------



## superdragonpt (Sep 3, 2017)

New AICP build is Up ...

cheers


----------



## nathatheboss (Sep 11, 2017)

does anoby knows how to do a frp (google account)  for the  TB-X103F


----------



## keithluneau (Sep 11, 2017)

*Fastboot/bootloader*

Hi, I just registered here, hopefully to get some help with an issue I'm having.

First, thanks to everyone for all the work they've put into this little tablet!  I bought one of these last Christmas and have been using it completely stock, and just decided it was time to see what ROMs are out there and maybe get a little more out of the tablet. So I landed here. Having just installed Lineage on my phone and really liking it, I definitely want to try it out on the tablet. Here's my problem though...

When trying to unlock the bootloader so I can get started, I am unable to get the tablet to respond to fastboot. I've enabled developer options, turned on USB debugging, and enabled "OEM unlocking" as well. The tablet responds to adb just fine. "adb devices" shows the tablet connected, and "adb reboot bootloader" reboots the tablet. However, it just boots to the orange Lenovo logo and no further. I read in a previous post that this is normal, however, when the tablet is sitting at the orange logo, "fastboot devices" returns nothing, and "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" (with the img file sitting in the adb/fastboot folder) just gives me a "waiting for any device" message, or something similar, I don't remember the exact wording. 

So I'm stuck there for now, any idea why the tablet isn't working with fastboot? I'm on whatever the latest OTA update is at the moment, completely stock.


_Edit - I got it, it was a Windows driver issue. I was not aware that adb and fastboot used different drivers.  I manually installed the driver for fastboot and everything was good to go. I'm booted into Lineage now setting things up._


----------



## zte x500 score (Oct 5, 2017)

bbelos said:


> OK, one more.  Sorry for the spam but I think I figured out what I was missing.
> 
> This version required no post-build manipulation.  I was able to reboot normally from this build.  I also did a seemingly successful data restore.  I didn't test everything yet, but if anyone finds anything broken, please let me know.

Click to collapse



how do you install this


----------



## fredwinky (Oct 5, 2017)

*still have this file???*

Do you still have this file laying around anywhere. when i click the link it shows no files. Thanks!




jmo said:


> I have created a rooted, updated device image for the tablet that can be flashed via fastboot.  As with anything else posted here, I don't take responsibility if you brick your device.  However, I do have two of these tablets and have flashed my tablets safely many times.  Since the flashing is not via fastboot, there is little chance that you will brick your device.  There are some important things to note:
> 1.  Bootloader must be unlocked (instructions previously in this thread)
> 2.  Your serial number will be overwritten with my serial number
> a.  If you don't like this fact (and it isn't ideal) you are better off rooting using the existing blind TWRP method
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jmo (Oct 5, 2017)

fredwinky said:


> Do you still have this file laying around anywhere. when i click the link it shows no files. Thanks!

Click to collapse



If you go to that link and look in the uppe  right, there is a link to the file.  I don't know why it is like that but it still appears to be available.  If that doesn't work, let me know, I can probably find it on my computer.


----------



## keithluneau (Oct 9, 2017)

*OTA Updates*

Hi, quick question about OTA updates after root...

I'm using the stock ROM, with TWRP and rooted. This morning I got a notification about an update available. I decided to try installing it just to see what would happen. (I didn't even think I would get updates being rooted) The update downloaded, and tablet asked to reboot to install it. It rebooted to TWRP, so I just rebooted to system. I got a notice that the update failed to install. 

So my questions are...

Can we still install OTA updates, and if so how?
Will I lose root if I install an update, and if so can I just re-root and forget it until the next update? lol

Thanks!


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 10, 2017)

keithluneau said:


> Hi, quick question about OTA updates after root...
> 
> I'm using the stock ROM, with TWRP and rooted. This morning I got a notification about an update available. I decided to try installing it just to see what would happen. (I didn't even think I would get updates being rooted) The update downloaded, and tablet asked to reboot to install it. It rebooted to TWRP, so I just rebooted to system. I got a notice that the update failed to install.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You need stock recovery, and likely no root to get OTAs and get them installed

How much bigger is the ota btw?

cheers

PS: New AICP Nougat released


----------



## keithluneau (Oct 10, 2017)

superdragonpt said:


> You need stock recovery, and likely no root to get OTAs and get them installed
> 
> How much bigger is the ota btw?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'm guessing I will need to find the stock recovery here in the thread (seems like I remember it was posted) and flash it over USB then? 

The OTA download was only 5MB, so likely just a security patch. I don't think it was anything too exciting, I'm mostly wondering how this all works in case Lenovo does give us some nice new update in the future, and I'm stuck without it, missing out... lol


----------



## jtrosky (Oct 11, 2017)

yeah, you need the stock recovery *and* the stock boot image.  There are some posts about this earlier in this read.  I struggled to get an OTA installed every after restoring back to stock (so I thought) - it turns out it was the boot image - it gets modified when you root, so you need to put it back to stock along with the recovery image.  It's kind of a PITA.

Sent from my Hi10 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 44hats (Oct 16, 2017)

bbelos said:


> Well, this should be the boot.img that goes with 161121.  http://d-h.st/Rt8v
> 
> I make no guarantees that it will fix the error, but feel free to try it out.

Click to collapse



Does anyone have a copy of this boot.img? File no longer exists on dev host and I'm trying to return the tablet to stock using jmo's file but the boot image doesn't match.


----------



## N810E (Nov 7, 2017)

There are still a few Wallyworlds that have the TB-XT103F in stock. Would it be worthwhile to pick one up just to make a backup of the stock firmware?


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 7, 2017)

N810E said:


> There are still a few Wallyworlds that have the TB-XT103F in stock. Would it be worthwhile to pick one up just to make a backup of the stock firmware?

Click to collapse



That's up to your pocket book but I'm sure we'd all appreciate if you did and uploaded it. 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## N810E (Nov 7, 2017)

Would the tethered TWRP  be able to get everything we would need? If I do it I intend to return the new tablet after I make the backup. Not the best solution, but I don't think it will hurt the Walton's too much.


----------



## N810E (Nov 9, 2017)

I picked up a fresh tablet and made a TWRP backup. I restored it on the old tablet, everything seemed fine, but when it tried to do an OTA update i got:

"/system/framework/arm/boot.oat" has unexpected contents.
E:Error in /data/user/0/com.lenovo.ota/app_otapackages/21C771C6632EF70970230D08157D025C_lenovoota.zip
(Status 7)

Installation aborted.

Disappointing since the reason I wanted to do this was to get back to stock and be able to get the OTA's. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## nameonPrime (Nov 9, 2017)

*stock firmware for another tab*



N810E said:


> I picked up a fresh tablet and made a TWRP backup. I restored it on the old tablet, everything seemed fine, but when it tried to do an OTA update i got:
> 
> "/system/framework/arm/boot.oat" has unexpected contents.
> E:Error in /data/user/0/com.lenovo.ota/app_otapackages/21C771C6632EF70970230D08157D025C_lenovoota.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here buddy.
I took the fact that this tablet just seems like a Tab 2 A10-30F (TB2-X30F) with an extra gig of ram and ran with it, cause if i even search up the MSM8909 processor on it results come paired with the APQ8009 in the TB-X103F, they seem to be both Arm cortex A7 chips in the Snapdragon 210 family. I am currently in the process of trying to use the stock firmware available for that and see what happens if i try flashing to this tab, in theory it should work, right?....

To what end? especially since it may be a dead end build with no future updates from the manufacturer?
cause i just want to see what happens at this point, it would kind give me a peace of mind if it did work and had no issues with OTA updates unlike the situation i find myself in with the current firmware in there, either wat they would both have OS builds that have been as is since nov/dec 2016. Hech, migh not even be a sluggish mess like the newest builds.


----------



## BudShmoker (Nov 9, 2017)

*having issues doing the walk thru.. need help from the droid gods*

I prepared for 2 days reading and getting my files some how I managed to mess this up. I was going to just do the simple stock rom root now stuck at android recovery menu.  I know you guys are about details:

lenovo TB-x103f 6.0.1
developer options all that on
I have android sdk,
I have unlocked the bootloader(double checked)Thanks 20tibby_gt06
I have jmo's stock recovery and rooted updated device img,bbelos's twrp img,and lineage on tap thanks guys

Ok, after bootloader unlock,I go to the stock image with root and updates link.This is where I made the biggest mistake. see I'd done a little homework so when I got to the part jmo poped off with " If you know what you are doing" I just knew he was talking to me. I was wrong. what he was saying "hey idiot take what i have laid out for you or you better know what you doing" so going backwards thru my internet history....

I downloaded twrp-3.0.2-tb-x103fbeta.img from xda
read up and it installed twrp
did not select read only option
following instructions I did backup, cleared everything but internal/external drive 
here's where the trouble is. By the time I got twarp figured out I had got away from the thread and thought I was supposed to be installing jmos zip ( my user might help explain that)  

So from here I go in to the usual noob panic. I scream, I yell, I throw img and zips at it.  popped out my sd then twrp stopped reading it. all was rejected. I pushed so much thru adb you'd think I was having a baby. Finally thru fastboot I believe it seemed to take the stock rom img. I remember the question install on recovery or boot blindly still, I chose boot and it reset.from there it just boots to android recovery. Now your up to speed of where I am currently.

I have poked around and my files are still on internal from before i started.no twrp backup on ex sd..where that gem go? It shows up in adb mode with pc but not explorer. I've got a otc also if that at all helpful.
Im sure how to fix my tablet is probably common knowledge to you guys but this dummy could really use your help.
I promiss to listen to jmo and just take what the gods give me.

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------

Oh by the way,I havent seen it on this thread, the "FRP Bypass on Insignia Flex 10 + Possibly Others" confirmed works on this tablet.


----------



## BudShmoker (Nov 9, 2017)

ok i got it to do fastboot from lenovo screen. ran the flash all file from jmos stock with root. loading now. i keep you posted. It worked!!! It looks good now.  Thanks again xda you all are the best at what you do. and extra thanks to you guys in this thread, no where else have I found such a dedicated team for my cheap little tablet.


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nameonPrime (Nov 11, 2017)

*Stock ROM from TB2-X30F*

Heres an update:

Flashed stock rom that belonged to the Tab 2 A-10-30 (TB2-X30F).

Bad idea. Room seemed to boot at and all, seemed.... cause i could hear it boot and go to android factory OS setup page.

But it also seemed to kill the display, was a mess that blurred mess of color stretching from one side to the other, mind i mean KILLED, even flashing back to jmos rom didnt help, the deisplay must have been damaged during the process somehow.

Thrown my hands up at this point.


----------



## Roobeedoo (Nov 20, 2017)

*Thanks*

Hey Guys, Just joined XDA to be able to say a big, BIG thanks to all the folk that have contributed to rooting this tablet. I'd left off buying one due to it only having 1gb ram, but as soon as I saw the 2gb version in Argos in the UK at £99, I went for it. I think for the price it's a great device. However I found a few limitations with the tablet that I'd gotten rid of having rooted my Moto G3. So the last couple of days I've been looking at rooting the X103F, successfully unlocked the bootloader, but found installing TWRP to be a problem. It was only when I changed the filename of the TWRP img available in this thread to <recovery.img> that it installed without issue.  SuperSU flashed without a problem too. So, once again kudos to all involved.


----------



## Roobeedoo (Nov 23, 2017)

Having done a couple of TWRP backups, I've noticed that the date and time-stamped name of the backup folders have an incorrect date and time, e.g. 1970-02-27-16.34.08_TB-X103F_S000034_171011_11ROW. Similarly, properties of the backup files show last modified dates of Tue, Jan 01 1980 00:00:00 a.m.

Rebooting to TWRP I notice that the time for UTC 0 here in the UK is wrong by -2 hours 15 mins. Setting it to UTC +2 and adding an offset of 15 corrects it. Is this something to do with the time bug mentioned earlier in this thread? Or is it a (known) separate issue with TWRP? When running in stock Android 6.0.1 the date and time are correct regardless of the Wi-Fi being on or off.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## GartimusPrime (Nov 24, 2017)

Roobeedoo said:


> Having done a couple of TWRP backups, I've noticed that the date and time-stamped name of the backup folders have an incorrect date and time, e.g. 1970-02-27-16.34.08_TB-X103F_S000034_171011_11ROW. Similarly, properties of the backup files show last modified dates of Tue, Jan 01 1980 00:00:00 a.m.
> 
> Rebooting to TWRP I notice that the time for UTC 0 here in the UK is wrong by -2 hours 15 mins. Setting it to UTC +2 and adding an offset of 15 corrects it. Is this something to do with the time bug mentioned earlier in this thread? Or is it a (known) separate issue with TWRP? When running in stock Android 6.0.1 the date and time are correct regardless of the Wi-Fi being on or off.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?

Click to collapse



My backups for this tablet have always had 1970 for dates and the time on TWRP has never been right for me. Flashing backups has never been an issue though.


----------



## Roobeedoo (Nov 24, 2017)

GartimusPrime said:


> My backups for this tablet have always had 1970 for dates and the time on TWRP has never been right for me. Flashing backups has never been an issue though.

Click to collapse



So at least it's a known issue with TWRP on this device. I'm still grateful to be able to do Nandroid backups. Thanks for the info. :good:


----------



## 44hats (Dec 4, 2017)

N810E said:


> I picked up a fresh tablet and made a TWRP backup. I restored it on the old tablet, everything seemed fine, but when it tried to do an OTA update i got:
> 
> "/system/framework/arm/boot.oat" has unexpected contents.
> E:Error in /data/user/0/com.lenovo.ota/app_otapackages/21C771C6632EF70970230D08157D025C_lenovoota.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you backup the stock boot, recovery, and system images? All have to be from the same version in order to update.

Don't quote me as I could be totally wrong here, but I think you could fastboot reboot into twrp recovery temporarily (instead of flashing the recovery). This would allow you to create a backup of stock boot, recovery, and system. If you flash the actual recovery, then do a backup of the recovery, you'll be creating a backup of twrp rather than the stock recovery.


----------



## N810E (Dec 4, 2017)

I made a full backup doing the temporary TWRP method and installed it on the old tablet. Installed fine, but still wouldn't accept OTA's.

I picked up a Fire HD 10, so I'm pretty much done with the Lenovo.



44hats said:


> Did you backup the stock boot, recovery, and system images? All have to be from the same version in order to update.
> 
> Don't quote me as I could be totally wrong here, but I think you could fastboot reboot into twrp recovery temporarily (instead of flashing the recovery). This would allow you to create a backup of stock boot, recovery, and system. If you flash the actual recovery, then do a backup of the recovery, you'll be creating a backup of twrp rather than the stock recovery.

Click to collapse


----------



## 44hats (Dec 5, 2017)

aslezak said:


> Thanks this worked!  I was able to apply the OTA update after flashing your boot.img :good:
> 
> *jmo* -- could you please replace the boot.img in your .zip https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=137503 with the one provided by bbelos?  His is the correct stock boot.img
> 
> *Trekz* --  download the stock .zip from jmo (link above), extract, then replace the boot.img with the one provided by bbelos (below).  Make sure you've rebooted the tablet into the bootloader "adb reboot bootloader", then run flash-all.bat from inside the extracted zip folder.  You may also need to reset to Factory (Settings / Backup & reset) after doing this.  Once I did this I was able to use the OTA update from the usual system prompts (Settings / About tablet / System Update).

Click to collapse



Any chance you still have this boot.img saved anywhere aslezak?


----------



## aslezak (Dec 10, 2017)

Doubtful, but I'll look around and see if I can find it.  Pretty sure it's on a computer that I discarded..



44hats said:


> Any chance you still have this boot.img saved anywhere aslezak?

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

The link bbelos posted on page 9 still works.  
That being said, I've re-uploaded the working boot.img to a site that isn't serving malware 
Remember to extract the file from the zip, then rename it to boot.img...
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=74168421327446468747


aslezak said:


> Doubtful, but I'll look around and see if I can find it.  Pretty sure it's on a computer that I discarded..

Click to collapse


----------



## 44hats (Dec 10, 2017)

aslezak said:


> Doubtful, but I'll look around and see if I can find it. Pretty sure it's on a computer that I discarded..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for looking! 

Hrmm I've tried a few times to download from that link, but it either sends me to a shady ad website, or downloads boot_161121_ROW.img.apk for 278kb, which I don't think is legit. The boot.img was around 6mb or so if I remember correctly.


----------



## bigitch (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi. I have a different problem with tb-x103f . I've changed digitizer from tb2 x30 that has the same chip goodix  looks the same . Size the same . But the touch is flipped .mirrored  mean i tap on one corner and it respond on other .  Is there any way to change touch drivers in this tablet from tb2 . Or I just got a bad digitizer because they look and have same chip


----------



## johnnyboy4711 (Dec 24, 2017)

*no files*



jmo said:


> I wanted to try to extract the factory recovery and I think I have been successful.  I haven't yet had the guts to actually flash any recovery to my tablet.  However, I have booted to TWRP (and successfully rooted) and now I am able to boot to factory as well.  Everything appears to work as expected but I am wondering if anyone knows of a way to confirm that it is actually booting to the recovery.img not just reverting back to the normal recovery.  My extracted stock recovery can be found at https://1drv.ms/u/s!AulYSKYBLGg4gdM6CDS8hoZ9QtsFsw
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> ...

Click to collapse



can you put this up again plz?
thanks

lineage stuck on boot loop


----------



## Moofu (Dec 25, 2017)

I am new to this and I am trying to get OTA updates, but it isn't working. I tried to use jmo's back up with bbelos boot.img, but I get a status 7 error.

The error is:
"EMMC:/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/aboot:435788:5c7a44a5c25beb31b96d82d6ad907808d4b502b:435788:9661fa93f672b7147ff58d04a7ee56fe703030ca" has unexpected contents.

I don't know what I did wrong. I also factory reset after installing the back up too. It also has no root access


----------



## ShazamXD (Jan 2, 2018)

Does anyone have a flashable zip file of the original firmware for this tablet? I want to return it to stock without root if possible.


----------



## RooterLeopold (Mar 3, 2018)

*Root Lenovo Tab 10 TB-X103F (Tested)*

Root Lenovo Tab 10 TB-X103F (Tested)

1. activate developer options on the Tablet
2. enable Bootloader-Unlock on the Tablet
3. download and install ADB und fastboot
4. latest usb driver on your PC

5. download TWRP TWRP-3.0.2_TB-X103F-beta.img
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70228684&postcount=65

6. download SuperSu zip file



Steps:

1.) boot to fastboot -> shutdown your device -> press on/off + "+" Volumekey → device restarts to fastboot mode

2.) connect to your pc via usb cable

3.) start command shell (cmd) in the fastboot instalation folder on your PC and check for the device connection with the command:
"fastboot devices"

4.) do the unlocking 
"fastboot oem unlock-go"

5.) boot TWRP image file in the command line, showing the pathway to the file:
TWRP-3.0.2_TB-X103F-beta.img

6.) Put SuperSu zip file in the device memory and flash SuperSu zip with TWRP, then restart the device. Done!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Root Lenovo Tab 10 TB-X103F (Tested)

1. activate developer options on the Tablet
2. enable Bootloader-Unlock on the Tablet
3. download and install ADB und fastboot
4. latest usb driver on your PC

5. download TWRP TWRP-3.0.2_TB-X103F-beta.img
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70228684&postcount=65

6. download SuperSu zip file



Steps:

1.) boot to fastboot -> shutdown your device -> press on/off + "+" Volumekey → device restarts to fastboot mode

2.) connect to your pc via usb cable

3.) start command shell (cmd) in the fastboot instalation folder on your PC and check for the device connection with the command:
"fastboot devices"

4.) do the unlocking 
"fastboot oem unlock-go"

5.) boot TWRP image file in the command line, showing the pathway to the file:
TWRP-3.0.2_TB-X103F-beta.img

6.) Put SuperSu zip file in the device memory and flash SuperSu zip with TWRP, then restart the device. Done!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Root Lenovo Tab 10 TB-X103F (Tested)

1. activate developer options on the Tablet
2. enable Bootloader-Unlock on the Tablet
3. download and install ADB und fastboot
4. latest usb driver on your PC

5. download TWRP TWRP-3.0.2_TB-X103F-beta.img
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70228684&postcount=65

6. download SuperSu zip file



Steps:

1.) boot to fastboot -> shutdown your device -> press on/off + "+" Volumekey → device restarts to fastboot mode

2.) connect to your pc via usb cable

3.) start command shell (cmd) in the fastboot instalation folder on your PC and check for the device connection with the command:
"fastboot devices"

4.) do the unlocking 
"fastboot oem unlock-go"

5.) boot TWRP image file in the command line, showing the pathway to the file:
TWRP-3.0.2_TB-X103F-beta.img

6.) Put SuperSu zip file in the device memory and flash SuperSu zip with TWRP, then restart the device. Done!!!!


----------



## damenc (Mar 9, 2018)

This a great, revived my Lenovo tablet I followed all the steps and managed to unlock bootloader, flashed the TWRP and install the latest Lineage rom, worked great until I went to install GAPPS and SuperSU, now it's really slow and screen flashes the odd time. Anyone having this issue? I might reflash the rom, using Lineage's lastest beta rom.

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Must have been the SuperSu I installed, reinstalled rom and gapps and all working nice. How and what version of SuperSu should I install? I downloaded the new version and it really slowed down the tablet.


----------



## Croftman (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi !
I made a full backup, but when I want to restore on another SAME tablet, the tablet don't find a backup ! Do you know why ?

Edit: mmm okay I just must rename the twrp folder with the good serial number, it's mandatory?


----------



## SynGamer (Sep 29, 2018)

Getting stuck at flash TWRP...nothing happens. I've renamed it to recovery.img, and I've also tried twrp.img. Nothing works. I reboot using adb reboot recovery and it goes back to the stock recovery menu.

I've tried flashing SU from there but I get a signature verification error and it aborts.


----------



## tigeer (Nov 15, 2018)

I made a guide for anyone interested.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/ge...03f-unlock-t3867659/post78171302#post78171302


----------



## Ozilly (Dec 18, 2018)

Someone tried to building on lenovo x103f lineage 15.1?


----------



## bornagainpenguin (Nov 28, 2016)

There's been a lot of changes since I posted this thread!

We've now got a rom for LineageOS 14.X based on Nougat which can be found in its own thread here!

This thread is still useful because it provides links to the history of how the tablet was rooted and how we were able to get a custom recovery but all discussion on the LineageOS rom should take place in that thread from now on. When new roms are created I will add them to this first post for posterity so everyone can find them. Does anyone know how to best request our own forum? I think we're starting to get big enough one would be of use...



bornagainpenguin said:


> Here's what we have so far....
> 
> First we unlock the bootloader, explained here. Thanks for the easy to follow summary, 20tibby_gt06!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






bornagainpenguin said:


> I've searched and searched the site and Google for answers before giving up and posting this thread.
> 
> I picked up the new Walmart Black Friday tablet, which is known as Lenovo TB-X103F or model ZA1U0000US depending on where you look. I'm mostly satisfied with it as is, but I desperately miss my adblocker and my xposed framework features, as well as the ability to move updated apks to the system partition so as to not have redundant apps wasting space.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## joelones (Jan 11, 2019)

bbelos said:


> OK, one more.  Sorry for the spam but I think I figured out what I was missing.
> 
> This version required no post-build manipulation.  I was able to reboot normally from this build.  I also did a seemingly successful data restore.  I didn't test everything yet, but if anyone finds anything broken, please let me know.

Click to collapse



Would this work with the TB-X104F running 8.1?


----------



## Jellypowered (Mar 14, 2019)

*[Guide] How to go back to complete stock*

Hey all! 

I know there has to be others out here wondering, so I figured out how to go completely stock. 

You will have to re-unlock the bootloader and root after this, but you will be bone stock 6.0.1 after this process.

Seems Lenovo officially supports our tablets now.  I will assume you know how to do the basics like find drivers for the device. 

First Step: Lenovo Smart Assistant Download and install this on your PC. 
Second Step: Load Lenovo Smart assistant
Third: Click the flash tab (it loads a little slow)
Fourth: Select Tablets->Tab X103F
Fifth: Download the 1.1gb file listed for our device.
Sixth: Click rescue and follow the on screen prompts. 

Congratulations your device is now bone stock.

Troubleshooting:
I followed the steps but the progress bar just sits never moving: 
You don't have the Qualcomm QHUSB_Bulk driver installed. 

Check your device manager: If you see a QHUSB_BULK listed with a triangle, you need a driver. 

The flash completed, but it's taking forever to boot: This is normal. Just be patient. It seems to take up to 30 minutes the first time.  

If you want to root: 
After it boots up the first time (don't spend a lot of time setting it up, you'll have to do this again by the end, skip as much as possible) , follow the instructions in this thread to get TWRP 3.0.2 beta installed again, This Post #415 worked well for me. (skip step 6) (developer options->oem unlock, adb reboot bootloader, fastboot devices to check if it's listed, fastboot oem unlock-go, device will reboot, adb reboot bootloader, fastboot boot [twrp img filename and path here] once in TWRP flash the TWRP image again.) 

Download Magisk 18.1 (latest stable)
Download Magisk Manager 7.0 (latest apk) 
Put on SD or device storage.
Reboot to recovery
Flash Magisk 18.1 and wipe Cache/Dalvik 
Reboot to system: Might take longer than you think but just let it sit, it'll boot. 

Install Magisk Manager APK you downloaded earlier.  Open it, you should have root, if not, flash magisk 18.1 one more time in recovery, it should be there.  

Custom Rom Links:
[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL] LineageOS 14.X for Lenovo TB-X103F | Android 7.1.2 Nougat
[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL] Resurrection Remix OS 5.8.3 for Lenovo TB-X103F | Android N 7.1.2
[ROM] [UNOFFICIAL] AICP 12.1 for Lenovo TB-X103F | 7.1.2


----------

